# Notice served and Dulwich Hamlet locked out of ground



## sleaterkinney (Mar 5, 2018)

Is this true?


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2018)

Follow up tweet:


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 5, 2018)

Does this have immediate effect? Is there a notice period?


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Does this have immediate effect? Is there a notice period?


With this vile bunch of greedy, predatory bastards they'll do anything to shaft the club.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Mar 5, 2018)

Football club facing closure due to unexpected £121k bill payable in 21 days


----------



## Balbi (Mar 5, 2018)

This is end-game sort of behaviour. 

They chucked the VAT bill at us, we might be able to pay it through fundraising, so they chuck something even bigger at us to pay.

If they ever start building on the site, should the fuckers win, I hope the things get repeatedly vandalised.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 5, 2018)

Balbi said:


> This is end-game sort of behaviour.
> 
> They chucked the VAT bill at us, we might be able to pay it through fundraising, so they chuck something even bigger at us to pay.
> 
> If they ever start building on the site, should the fuckers win, I hope the things get repeatedly vandalised.



It is a start game for the action group.  I suspect this is a direct response to us.


----------



## Roger D (Mar 5, 2018)

I await the club statement with some trepidation. I'm a natural born pessimist admittedly but I can't see much reason to be optimistic about the outcome if Meadow keep to their word.

Hopefully the fact Peter John has deleted his tweet is significant but that feels suspiciously like I'm grasping at straws.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2018)

Roger D said:


> I await the club statement with some trepidation. I'm a natural born pessimist admittedly but I can't see much reason to be optimistic about the outcome if Meadow keep to their word.
> 
> Hopefully the fact Peter John has deleted his tweet is significant but that feels suspiciously like I'm grasping at straws.


Here it is anyway:


----------



## Fingers (Mar 5, 2018)

Roger D said:


> I await the club statement with some trepidation. I'm a natural born pessimist admittedly but I can't see much reason to be optimistic about the outcome if Meadow keep to their word.
> 
> Hopefully the fact Peter John has deleted his tweet is significant but that feels suspiciously like I'm grasping at straws.



I strongly suspect that it was deleted whilst the council look at whether what they are doing is actually legal.


----------



## Roger D (Mar 5, 2018)

If the debt is legally owed to them unfortunately they do have the right to call it in. If it isn't paid they can go down the insolvency route. Meadow seem content it is legally enforceable and I bet their lawyers don't come cheap.

I suspect the Council are looking into something else however I'm struggling to see the team Pa Wilson founded surviving. 

Sad times.

We'll know more when the club speaks.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 5, 2018)

Oldest trick in the book. Let a bit of money slide month after month until it’s huge then call it all in in one go? Oh you can’t pay? What a surprise! Bye bye!


----------



## little_legs (Mar 5, 2018)

This explains why about a year ago they stopped airing the ‘Please alight here for the Champion Hill Stadium’ message on the P13 bus at the Dulwich Sainsbury’s bus stop.

The Council is busy selling land to the _stunning luxury flats_ developers.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2018)

Fingers said:


> View attachment 129393


Things are getting very interesting indeed.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 5, 2018)

editor said:


>



Roy is an absolute star - despite his first choice team being Millwall


----------



## Fingers (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 5, 2018)

editor said:


>



He forgot #andrewmcdaniel


----------



## Fingers (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 5, 2018)

does anyone have the phone number for the PM ? I am sure she made some bollocks speech about councils and development and shit today- could be apt timing to raise this issue in the HoC. Is Corbs a poster on here ?


----------



## TonyWalt (Mar 5, 2018)

Do we think this a "compulsary purchase" that is going to be discussed next Tues at the council meeting?


----------



## BrandNewGuy (Mar 5, 2018)

Here's a link to the report going before LBS cabinet next week recommending the purchase of Champion Hill Stadium. Momentous stuff!
http://moderngov.southwark.gov.uk/d...tion of Champion Hill Edgar Kail Way SE22.pdf


----------



## Fingers (Mar 6, 2018)

TonyWalt said:


> Do we think this a "compulsary purchase" that is going to be discussed next Tues at the council meeting?



Yes but I suspect it may be a ploy to force them to sell to Rio's company or have their toys taken off them.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 6, 2018)

I find a lot of the Dulwich Hamlet stuff quite amusing but it makes a lot of people happy and I hope it gets sorted out ok.


----------



## TonyWalt (Mar 6, 2018)

To be discussed at next weeks Southwark Council meeting, about time!

KEY ISSUES FOR CONSIDERATION
7.
The proposal set out within this report is for the acquisition of the Champion Hill stadium site part of which is intended to support the council’s housing delivery programme.

8.
The Champion Hill stadium site comprises the football stadium and associated ancillary facilities plus an area of land at the eastern end of the site primarily comprising car parking and currently utilised as a car wash. This area of land is identified within the Council’s emerging New Southwark Plan as having residential development potential and acquisition of the overall would enable the council to bring forward a redevelopment scheme on it that would deliver new council homes.

9.
Development proposals for the eastern portion of the site would need to be tested through further design development in consultation with the local community in order to bring forward an acceptable form of residential development.

10.
The council has no intention of seeking to bring about the redevelopment of the football stadium or pitch for residential purposes and acquisition of the overall site would also safeguard the football ground for continued use by Dulwich Hamlet Football Club. Officers are continuing to work with the football club and its supporters trust to offer support and assistance given their current circumstances.

11.
Officers are also seeking further legal advice on the statutory powers at the council’s disposal that would assist in meeting the council’s vision for the site should the council be unsuccessful in securing control of the site through a purchase by private treaty. Such powers may include compulsory purchase powers and would be the subject of a future report to cabinet as required


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 6, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> He forgot #andrewmcdaniel


I think he first tweeted this on 2/3 before the McDaniel edict went out!


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 6, 2018)

TonyWalt said:


> To be discussed at next weeks Southwark Council meeting, about time



To be fair to the Council, I’m really pleased that they are taking steps to do something that almost everybody assumed they would never do. 

Plus, if it goes through, they will be doing it for the purposes of building new Council homes and protecting and enhancing a threatened community asset - which people on this forum, and beyond it, hold very dear.


----------



## Roger D (Mar 6, 2018)

That's exactly what I thought the Council may be up to and why the wording of the Local Plan was so crucial.

Unfortunately it doesn't do anything to stop Meadow pushing DHFC into bankruptcy which is why I referred to the death of Pa's club in my last posting.

I'd suggest some advice is needed re the Trust vote on using their funding to supporting DHFC as the circumstances seem to have changed dramatically. Specifically is their any realistic chance of the club funding this £121k plus any other debts - as creditors will read this and probably call their debts in too  Alternatively is there any realistic possibility of political pressure causing Meadow to step back from forcing the club into liquidation?

I make no bones my preference is to save Pa's club but if the old club is beyond salvation then that Trust war chest gets hugely important now there is a realistic chance of a new club finding a ground in East Dulwich.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 6, 2018)

Think we need to take this step at a time
first priorities is ensuring we can pay players
second mobilising for the Council meeting and the Rally on the 17th

The 17th March Rally is an important community focal point and can offer a great opportunity to focus on the club in the local East Dulwich community/shops especially and an opportunity to raise funds
(get baking) etc

are we getting Marquees etc

banner for Goose Green railings would be good (sure I could get funding)


----------



## Bugpowder Dust (Mar 6, 2018)

Has the time come to stop thinking about promotion and concentrate on the long term future of the club?

Don't want to see players out of wages but if some can get other clubs surely we have to let them go to get costs down?


----------



## Jimbob73 (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm fed up with all this pissing about. We need direct action. We need to disrupt Meadows business as much as possible, that all they understand.
We need a demonstration outside their offices, block their meetings, let their clients know what scum they are.


----------



## TonyWalt (Mar 6, 2018)

I’m all for the rally on Sat 17th before the Worthing match, but as things stand, there won’t even BE a match at Champion Hill that afternoon. I find myself agreeing with Jimbob


----------



## Fingers (Mar 6, 2018)

TonyWalt said:


> I’m all for the rally on Sat 17th before the Worthing match, but as things stand, there won’t even BE a match at Champion Hill that afternoon. I find myself agreeing with Jimbob



This is all in hand... watch this space.


----------



## Matt The Cab (Mar 6, 2018)

Following up on a tweet by Councillor Catherine Rose

*Catherine Rose*‏ @*CatherineRose6* 2h2 hours ago 

	Replying to @*saveDHFC*

Fans, use your time and energy to talk to Cllrs+MPs about supporting @*DulwichHamletFC* . Speak to fans of other clubs, get them to talk to their MPs about protecting their club. Be a positive force, don't waste time on those that will never understand our club and community.

12:20 am - 6 Mar 2018

If we're to engage with MP's maybe highlight those who already view football in a favourable light. Here's a list of MP's which hopefully could lend weight & support to our plight. With housing already a hot topic maybe emphasise the social housing aspect of the Legacy bid in comparison to Meadows.

All Party Parliamentary Group for Football Supporters | Football Supporters' Federation


----------



## Effra Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

If you live in Southwark, you need to write to your Councillors asap, this is an easy site for identifying  and contacting them WriteToThem


----------



## bkbk (Mar 6, 2018)

I am not a Southwark resident but I will be sending a number of emails to various representatives. Do we have a template letter/email (or something of the like) that we can send?


----------



## Fingers (Mar 6, 2018)

Statement from Save Dulwich Hamlet Fan Action Group:


----------



## Fingers (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

Posted this on Buzz at 7am 
Southwark Council looks to acquire Dulwich Hamlet’s ground as Meadow Residential sink to new depths


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

Fingers said:


>



The fucking delicate ego on them.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

Jimbob73 said:


> I'm fed up with all this pissing about. We need direct action. We need to disrupt Meadows business as much as possible, that all they understand.
> We need a demonstration outside their offices, block their meetings, let their clients know what scum they are.


Bear in mind that any further discussion really should take place in the confidential forum.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Bear in mind that any further discussion really should take place in the confidential forum.


 
Long game tactics - meadow will use any adverse PR to bolster their position, whether justified or not. there is a narrative being created, best not to add to that yet.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

Fingers said:


>



If they have funded us for so long, why are they now demanding £121k while trousering the bar money?


----------



## Jimbob73 (Mar 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Bear in mind that any further discussion really should take place in the confidential forum.



How do I join/see, can someone message me details?


----------



## Fingers (Mar 6, 2018)

Jimbob73 said:


> How do I join/see, can someone message me details?



editor can add you.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## bkbk (Mar 6, 2018)

Fingers said:


> editor can add you.


Me too please editor


----------



## Taper (Mar 6, 2018)

And me please.


----------



## Radical-Cliff (Mar 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Bear in mind that any further discussion really should take place in the confidential forum.



Me too


----------



## dessiato (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm not a DH fan, nor do I reside in the area so this will not impact on me at. But I wish you all well. I hope you can save your ground and team. We need these smaller teams to keep football affordable and fun for all of us.


----------



## Northants Dal (Mar 6, 2018)

Me too. 

But it's not really confidential confidential is it?


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

And well done to everyone involved in this!


----------



## 3010 (Mar 6, 2018)

Linekar not happy:


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

Bloody hell


----------



## Dan U (Mar 6, 2018)

Proper tantrum territory this. Bunch of cunts. Good luck to everyone associated with Hamlet with this.


----------



## blueheaven (Mar 6, 2018)

Isn't the club crest, which includes the club's name, already trademarked?

P.S. Could I be added to the "confidential" forum too if possible please?


----------



## Pavel (Mar 6, 2018)

They're doing anything they can to ruin the club out of complete spite. Nothing else. This trademark thing is so low. It will be laughed out of court but it shows the depths they will go to to try and ruin the club. 

This will only help spread the word and increase support for Dulwich. We need action ASAP though - a few tweets from people like Gary Lineker is all well and good but we need something to happen.


----------



## tommers (Mar 6, 2018)

Wankers.


----------



## Effra Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

The fact that they registered their trademarks back in October says A LOT.

I worry they know they are going to lose the land to a CPO, so they are now determined there won't be a football club left to play on it..


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 6, 2018)

Absolute fucking spiteful pieces of shit cunts wankers. That's the best English I can manage right now.

Good luck to everyone at DHFC.


----------



## JTee (Mar 6, 2018)

Effra Eyes said:


> I worry they know they are going to lose the land to a CPO, so they are now determined there won't be a football club left to play on it..



If they did really think that, surely they’d have bitten the hand of the ten million offer from Rio et al??


----------



## Radical-Cliff (Mar 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Bloody hell




Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Nivag (Mar 6, 2018)

How did they manage that? Someone has fucked up somewhere. 
What actual trademarks/logos/colours have they applied for?


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

I've just tweeted my opinion to Blake Morgan LLP (@BlakeMorganLLP) on Twitter for their part in this.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 6, 2018)

That's shocking...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 6, 2018)

Sorry, but not a dig at DHFC, but how the fuck was this not fully trademarked by yourselves?

Its not the end of the world by any means

BTW, dhfc.com is registered in Bermuda


----------



## blueheaven (Mar 6, 2018)

Pavel said:


> They're doing anything they can to ruin the club out of complete spite. Nothing else. This trademark thing is so low. It will be laughed out of court but it shows the depths they will go to to try and ruin the club.



True but taking it to a legal fight in the first place requires resources and finances and time, elements that Meadow will be well aware the club is short on. So it's basically trouble-making, right? They're piling the problems on, whether they stick or not, as it'll all help to hold the club's head under the water? That's what it looks like to me.

Are "Greendales IP LLC" the same thing as Meadow?


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

Buzzed: Dulwich Hamlet’s evil landlords trademark club name and warn against any further use


----------



## Hoss (Mar 6, 2018)

Spiteful behaviour. I lived in Dulwich for 10 years and whilst never a fan of Hamlet, I feel some affinity and a bit sickened by al this. Wish you all well in the fight and will be watching with interest.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThoughtfulGuy (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm new here so sorry if this had been discussed before but I wanted to ask if you had a back-up ground in mind if you are no longer able to get back into Champion Hill and what are the available options for playing out the rest of the season?
Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## Radical-Cliff (Mar 6, 2018)

blueheaven said:


> True but taking it to a legal fight in the first place requires resources and finances and time, elements that Meadow will be well aware the club is short on. So it's basically trouble-making, right? They're piling the problems on, whether they stick or not, as it'll all help to hold the club's head under the water? That's what it looks like to me.
> 
> Are "Greendales IP LLC" the same thing as Meadow?



Yep, spot on - but they will lose.


----------



## gnar182 (Mar 6, 2018)

Load of shit this is, so spineless. 

Hope everyone takes faith in the fact we’ve put up a sweet fight at everything they’ve thrown at our club so far and they’re now pushing the panic button. Fingers crossed we can overcome this aswell.


----------



## Northants Dal (Mar 6, 2018)

What does this mean in practice?

Can the Boating/Ryman websites and other teams' websites/programmes still call us by our name?

If we have any more home games are we unable to print a match programme?

What about stadium announcers? Etc etc...


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

Waheey!


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

Lord Kennedy has been bloody brilliant in keeping up the pressure. he must be prowling the corridors of the House Of Lords with a scarf and camera phone in hand!


----------



## Effra Eyes (Mar 6, 2018)

JTee said:


> If they did really think that, surely they’d have bitten the hand of the ten million offer from Rio et al??


 
True, I was just trying to apply logic and reason to the actions of utter nefarious shysters. Which is pointless.


----------



## blueheaven (Mar 6, 2018)

Anyone know how many tweets a phrase needs on Twitter in order for it to start trending? I'd like to make a suggestion that we try to get #MeadowOut trending in London by including it in as many of our Hamlet-related tweets as possible. Worth a try? Champion Hill is already trending at the moment so presumably it's do-able.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

blueheaven said:


> Anyone know how many tweets a phrase needs on Twitter in order for it to start trending? I'd like to make a suggestion that we try to get #MeadowOut trending in London by including it in as many of our Hamlet-related tweets as possible. Worth a try? Champion Hill is already trending at the moment so presumably it's do-able.


I'd suggest something like #savehamlet, #saveDHFC or #savedulwichhamlet might be better as not everyone is going to know that Meadow are the evil scumbags behind this.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

Good to see the Meadow brand getting slowly toxic.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 6, 2018)

editor said:


> I'd suggest something like #savehamlet, #saveDHFC or #savedulwichhamlet might be better as not everyone is going to know that Meadow are the evil scumbags behind this.


Tell me how to do it and I'll post something on Twitter. 

I'm going to have to add the club formerly known as Dulwich Hamlet to my favourites list.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

So are we definitely out of Champion Hill for the season? 

Dulwich Hamlet ground owners trademark club name and warn against further use


----------



## SteveHFC (Mar 6, 2018)

Utterly shocked by what's come out over the past 24 hours or so - especially the trademark thing. Hoping that common sense prevails - good news does seem to be that Southwark Council are on your side - which is more than can be said with Barnet when we (Hendon) were made homeless.


----------



## Roger D (Mar 6, 2018)

The club have confirmed the licence has been withdrawn with immediate effect so unless that situation changes then yes we are on the road for the rest of the season. However the club also said they weren't sure it was legal and were consulting lawyers.

Jack Pitt-Brooke has tweeted that the club is investigating ground shares for remaining games.

Given how much things have moved in the past 18 hours I'm not sure anything can be described as definitely out for the season but at the moment it seems fair to say we are out unless something changes.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 6, 2018)

How on earth did they get those trademarks? Surely they have no entitlement to them?
Have a look into trademark law and, in particular, 'passing off'.


----------



## telbert (Mar 6, 2018)

I don't really follow football anymore and ive never seen DHFC play. I don't even live in the area and I only discovered this shameful act of bullying via twitter but I honestly hope you can secure the future of DHFC and its ground. And hopefully show this disgraceful  shower of cunts up for what they fucking are.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## maomao (Mar 6, 2018)

More solidarity from a comrade with no interest in football here. I hope your confidential plans on how to deal with this bunch of cunts involve plenty of bricks and baseball bats.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

Sports lawyer comments:


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

BBC report 
Dulwich Hamlet forced out of Champion Hill home as row with stadium owners escalates


----------



## Voley (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Voley (Mar 6, 2018)

Best of luck stopping this DHFC. I'd be mortified if Penzance were being turfed out of Penlee Park si I hope other non-league fans will get behind you. Give us a shout if I can publicise / retweet or help any other way.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

Guardian report: Threat of eviction grows for Dulwich Hamlet as row with stadium owners escalates


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

Date for your diaries:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 6, 2018)

I've no personal connection to [football club name redacted in case of law suit] but can I just say what a bunch of CUNTS


----------



## T-BIzzle (Mar 6, 2018)

Fingers said:


> editor can add you.



Could I be added to the "confidential" forum too if possible please


----------



## T-BIzzle (Mar 6, 2018)

*Meadow Residential LLP*
Telephone: +44 (0) 20 73682280
Address: First Floor, 50 Great Marlborough Street, London, W1F 7JS


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 6, 2018)

T-BIzzle said:


> Could I be added to the "confidential" forum too if possible please



???


----------



## crocustim (Mar 6, 2018)

Wow. I have been without the internet for a couple of days. A lot has happened! CPO proceedings, MPs and Lords, locked out, trademark bastardry, and beating billericay. Hang in there Dulwich!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Sports lawyer comments:




was going to bring this up- snarfing a brand late on - its not the end of the world and well contestable with the right advice but not cheap to enagage.  An expensive  irritance rather than anything else. Classic disruption tactic.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

T-BIzzle said:


> Could I be added to the "confidential" forum too if possible please


You're going to have to introduce yourself to some of the Hamlet regulars at the next game first because - as I'm sure you understand - we have to ensure that only actual fans get to read that forum.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 6, 2018)

Remember when Peter Bennison, then from Hadley, now the MD of Meadow Residential, had his meet and greet session four years ago in the bar?

I'm so pleased that I recorded the short session.

It seems that he was a little economical with the truth.

Fancy that.



_"Dulwich Hamlet football club will be playing football here in 100 years to come if it can sustain itself.

We want to work closely with the club and the community to work out a sustainable way that this football club can run. We are not here for a quick buck. This is a long term project with the community and with Southwark Council to work out what the needs are for this site.

We will work with people going forward for what is best for the club. The club is the lifeblood of the local community. We have got to work with you guys. We've all got to work together.

The club has got to stay here. I can assure you that the club will stay here.

Buying the club is not dependent on getting planning permission.

I would see the community owning this football club at some point.

Communication will flow - there will be no not knowing what is going on. You will know exactly what is going on."_


----------



## Steve B (Mar 6, 2018)

I have registered a trademark before and it is not that straightforward. You have to advertise it first and go through quite a strict process.
I think there is also a period where there can be an appeal. I'm not 100% on this, but I seem to recall it is quite a process. I think if there are any old trademakrs that predate it, they will be valid so it would be worth checking club archives.

Also, I thought a trademark was a logo, not a piece of text. Have they trademarked the badge? They can't trademark a word in the english language as far as I know.

Would it be worth trying to raise some money from the fans (maybe a new specific pot) to pay a trademark specialist to advise us? Maybe there is someone amongst the fans that can access some trademark advice cheaply? I imagine we would need a few hundred quid for some preliminary advice and that may be enough.

In terms of breaching a trademark, I am not sure what the penalty is. I think it may be just loss of income and I imagine that if we as a club ignore the trademark ruling, they can only come at us for loss of income which they would need to prove. I'm not sure we would lose them any income, so they probably couldn't claim any losses.

If they went for an injunction to stop us using it, then maybe we could play as Streatham Rovers for a few games whilst it is sorted out.

I could be (probably am) wrong on some of this, but it may be worth looking into.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 7, 2018)

Steve B said:


> I have registered a trademark before and it is not that straightforward. You have to advertise it first and go through quite a strict process.
> I think there is also a period where there can be an appeal. I'm not 100% on this, but I seem to recall it is quite a process. I think if there are any old trademakrs that predate it, they will be valid so it would be worth checking club archives.
> 
> Also, I thought a trademark was a logo, not a piece of text. Have they trademarked the badge? They can't trademark a word in the english language as far as I know.
> ...



DHFC (and the rest of the recently registered trademarks) would be considered a prior trademark, regardless of whether or not it was previously registered.
I've been involved in a trademark dispute in the past, and I have no idea how this shyster has managed to register those trademarks. They don't belong to him and he has no affiliation whatsoever to them.
The recently registered trademarks should be challenged ASAP.
The 'penalty' for wrongfully registering and enforcing the trademark would depend on how badly wronged the wronged party was. If it forces the closure of a football club that's been on the go the best part of a century, the penalty could run into millions.

I strongly suggest someone involved in the club should get a trademark lawyer on the case ASAP, and, with all the publicity this is generating (and the fact it's a case that I can't see how it could be lost), I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if they had lawyers chomping at the bit to do this pro bono.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 7, 2018)

Adding my voice of support as a non supporter. Is there anything people like me can do that helps from a position of not being involved or directly affected?

I'm not even a football fan, too much falling over  ...but i 100% support those that do follow footy and even more so at the lesser levels. Good luck DHFC, lets hope you pull through


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 7, 2018)

Mumbles274 said:


> Adding my voice of support as a non supporter. Is there anything people like me can do that helps from a position of not being involved or directly affected?
> 
> I'm not even a football fan, too much falling over  ...but i 100% support those that do follow footy and even more so at the lesser levels. Good luck DHFC, lets hope you pull through


I hate football but nowhere near as much as I hate greedy speculators!
As I mentioned above, I wouldn't be surprised if there were a queue of lawyers falling over themselves to take this on pro bono. I don't see how they could possibly lose, but, if that doesn't transpire, I reckon a 'go-fund-me' or similar thing should be set up, as I'm sure there would be plenty of people willing to contribute to fight such an injustice. I'd even throw a few quid in myself, and, as I mentioned previously, I'm not a great fan of football.


----------



## Winot (Mar 7, 2018)

Steve B said:


> I have registered a trademark before and it is not that straightforward. You have to advertise it first and go through quite a strict process.
> I think there is also a period where there can be an appeal. I'm not 100% on this, but I seem to recall it is quite a process. I think if there are any old trademakrs that predate it, they will be valid so it would be worth checking club archives.
> 
> Also, I thought a trademark was a logo, not a piece of text. Have they trademarked the badge? They can't trademark a word in the english language as far as I know.
> ...



The position is as follows:

1. The Trade Marks Registry do not reject applications on the basis of earlier rights. They leave it up to competing owners to handle that themselves through the opposition or invalidation procedure. That is why these have not been rejected.

2. Ordinary words can be registered. An objection will however be raised if the words are descriptive of the products/services covered. Not the case here.

3. DHFC can invalidate the registrations if they can show that as a result of their use of the marks over the years, they have amassed unregistered rights (passing off rights). Essentially they need to show that people seeing the mark used on the products/services will assume they are being used by the club and not by the registered owner of the mark. See Section 47(2) of 1994 Trade Marks Act.

4. The club could therefore start collecting evidence of use of the marks over the years if it wanted to mount an invalidation action.

5. However this is probably a distraction as in practice the club will have a defence to infringement under Section 11(3) to essentially carry on doing what it has been doing over the years.

6. I don't know anything about this dispute but it sounds like an arsehole Goliath v plucky David situation, right? So even if Goliath loses the trade mark action, it will still cost David money to defend. This is a potentially expensive distraction. The club seems to be doing very well harnessing media to get people on its side. The trade mark issue is probably not worth prioritising.

Caveat - the above is general advice as I haven't looked at the papers. I am a lawyer though.


----------



## Winot (Mar 7, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> The 'penalty' for wrongfully registering and enforcing the trademark would depend on how badly wronged the wronged party was. If it forces the closure of a football club that's been on the go the best part of a century, the penalty could run into millions.



Not true. The club should not get seduced into thinking that they can make money out of litigation. You can only ever get back to the position you are in, and in practice there will be a cost for even that.

If the club do want formal pro bono advice then they could approach this organisation for help:
My Site


----------



## Nivag (Mar 7, 2018)

The Law Gazette has picked up on the story now
Firm in trade mark row with embattled football club

I


----------



## 3010 (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks like this trademark row might prove to be very beneficial for us as it's really picking up traction in the media:


----------



## Fingers (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## mickydoodle (Mar 7, 2018)

Does anyone have any info on "Greendales IP LLC", on whose behalf Blake Morgan are acting? I can't find anything on the Companies House site and Google only lists news articles where they are mentioned in the text.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 7, 2018)

Have a chat with them on their facebook page

Blake Morgan LLP


----------



## Winot (Mar 7, 2018)

mickydoodle said:


> Does anyone have any info on "Greendales IP LLC", on whose behalf Blake Morgan are acting? I can't find anything on the Companies House site and Google only lists news articles where they are mentioned in the text.



They are a US company (Delaware). Address details on the UKIPO trade mark register:

Search for a trade mark - Intellectual Property Office


----------



## Crispy (Mar 7, 2018)

Delaware is notorious for hosting copyright/patent/trademark troll shell companies and law suits.


----------



## mickydoodle (Mar 7, 2018)

........it's OK - just found out from the East Dulwich Forum *The East Dulwich Forum) that Greendales IP LLC is registered at "The Corporation Trust Company, Corporation Trust Centre, 1209 Orange Street, Wilmington, New Castle Country, Delaware 1, United States of America". Worth reading Burbage's post on the East Dulwich forum.


----------



## tonysingh (Mar 7, 2018)

Trademark these Meadows, you fucking shitcunts


----------



## Winot (Mar 7, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Delaware is notorious for hosting copyright/patent/trademark troll shell companies and law suits.



US corporations generally. It's a tax shelter.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 7, 2018)

tonysingh said:


> View attachment 129494 View attachment 129495
> 
> Trademark these Meadows, you fucking shitcunts


They rhyme!


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

Wriggle, wriggle, wriggle: 


> Statement in response to recent enquiries on Meadow Partners.
> 
> A Blake Morgan spokesperson, said:
> 
> "We were asked to provide advice on trade mark law as part of our client's complex discussions about land at Champion Hill. We're aware commercial conversations between Meadow Partners and Dulwich Hamlet FC are ongoing, but are not party to these, and cannot comment further."


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## GregDHFC (Mar 7, 2018)

Winot said:


> The position is as follows:
> 
> 1. The Trade Marks Registry do not reject applications on the basis of earlier rights. They leave it up to competing owners to handle that themselves through the opposition or invalidation procedure. That is why these have not been rejected.
> 
> ...



What would happen if, for example, the current club is forced into liquidation and a new club wanted to be formed with a very similar name? (Obviously nobody on here wants that, but it is a last resort).

Would Meadows be able to stop that happening based on this trademark? Would disputing it now prevent that future problem?


----------



## ftg6 (Mar 7, 2018)

Don't post much on here (if ever?) but need to post now. Absolutely despicable what they're doing. Would it do any good writing to my council? I'm not in Southwark, but my partner is (who I've dragged to Champion Hill a few times)... would it be better to get her to write in?

Went the game last night on my lonesome, worth every second. Tremendous turnout


----------



## Winot (Mar 7, 2018)

GregDHFC said:


> What would happen if, for example, the current club is forced into liquidation and a new club wanted to be formed with a very similar name? (Obviously nobody on here wants that, but it is a last resort).
> 
> Would Meadows be able to stop that happening based on this trademark? Would disputing it now prevent that future problem?



The current club should ensure that the goodwill in the trade marks is assigned to the new club [edit - before liquidation obv.] so that the new club is able to run the defence and/or invalidity attack. Specialist IP advice will be needed to get this right, but it shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I've posted on that, and have also tweeted them. Although, as I said earlier, this will not affect me, I've never been so incensed by so blatant bullying by big business. It also incenses me that they claim to be people who care about people, communities, and the environment but still feel able to do this to the club formerly known as Dulwich Hamlet.


----------



## DanBrown (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello,

As a semi-frequent Dulwich Hamlet attendee, a Grimsby Town fan and long term Southwark resident, I just want to chime in and say how disgusting this is. I don't really have anything helpful to add, but I'll be sure to be supporting the club over this period and this just seems so evil that I can't see it succeeding.

(Watching Dulwich brings me far more joy than Grimsby)


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

From the other thread but worth sharing here:



Nivag said:


> This is taken from their own website


----------



## 1927 (Mar 7, 2018)

Voley said:


> Best of luck stopping this DHFC. I'd be mortified if Penzance were being turfed out of Penlee Park si I hope other non-league fans will get behind you. Give us a shout if I can publicise / retweet or help any other way.


And if your landlords used the same trademark tactics the G&S operetta would be the Pirates of some place in Cornwall.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 7, 2018)

ftg6 said:


> Don't post much on here (if ever?) but need to post now. Absolutely despicable what they're doing. Would it do any good writing to my council? I'm not in Southwark, but my partner is (who I've dragged to Champion Hill a few times)... would it be better to get her to write in?
> 
> Went the game last night on my lonesome, worth every second. Tremendous turnout



Hi, this is the advice we are giving out


A number of fan action based initiatives will be put in place over the next few weeks.

You can help us today in a number of ways:

If you live in Southwark, please email your local councillors and ask them to support the council proposal to buy Champion Hill. If you live over the border in Lambeth, please suggest some neighbourly support. Find their details at www.writetothem.com.

If you live elsewhere in London, please email your London Assembly members and ask them to raise this with the Mayor. We’re grateful for Sadiq Khan’s support, but please help us make sure this stays on his agenda. Again, find their details at www.writetothem.com.

Raise this issue with your local MP. What is happening to Dulwich Hamlet could happen to any community football club, while property developers should not be allowed to bully cherished local institutions. www.writetothem.com

Drop a friendly note to Meadow’s US parent company, Meadow Partners LLC. Please, no abuse or threats. Its London office’s shocking mismanagement of this scheme is damaging its reputation and wasting its money. Let Andrew McDaniel, who is responsible for the firm in Europe, know why you love Dulwich Hamlet and why Meadow is wasting its time bullying the club.

Meadow has nothing to lose and everything to gain by selling up. Contact him and Meadow’s New York office at amcdaniel@meadowpartners.com and info@meadowpartners.com.

We’re an independent fan group, acting on our own initiative and not controlled by the club or the supporters’ trust. You’ll be hearing more from us soon. Let’s stick together and save Dulwich Hamlet.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 7, 2018)

DanBrown said:


> Hello,
> 
> As a semi-frequent Dulwich Hamlet attendee, a Grimsby Town fan and long term Southwark resident, I just want to chime in and say how disgusting this is. I don't really have anything helpful to add, but I'll be sure to be supporting the club over this period and this just seems so evil that I can't see it succeeding.
> 
> (Watching Dulwich brings me far more joy than Grimsby)


When was the last time TMM won?depressing isn't it?


----------



## dessiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Fingers said:


> Hi, this is the advice we are giving out
> 
> 
> A number of fan action based initiatives will be put in place over the next few weeks.
> ...


Do you have a form letter to help with writing to Meadow?


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

editor said:


> Date for your diaries:



Oh look: Blake Morgan have removed the tweet inviting people to their fascinating talk.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Fingers (Mar 7, 2018)

dessiato said:


> Do you have a form letter to help with writing to Meadow?



This is something in the pipeline.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 7, 2018)

editor said:


> Oh look: Blake Morgan have removed the tweet inviting people to their fascinating talk.


The original tweet is still available though


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

Match report and feature highlighting the support the club has received 
Dulwich Hamlet triumph at rivals Billericay while support pours in for the beleaguered club


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

DHST statement on Buzz: 

Dulwich Hamlet Supporters’ Trust issue statement over club future


----------



## Fingers (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

Fingers said:


>



So why take the trademarks in the first place and pocket the bar takings, you bullshitting cunts?

They're fucked and they know they are. No one is going to forget their bullying tactics and that's going to include future clients. 

The best thing they can do is get the fuck out of Champion Hill and let Ferdinand's company give the community what it needs.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 7, 2018)

Is this the fastest climb down in corporate history? 

Translated I think that letter says “ we shat ourselves”

It makes out that the trademarking bit was all agreed and was being done in the interests of the fans as per the memorandum! Was anyone at the club aware of this or it a complete lie? 

I wonder what pressure has been brought to bear by the other parties, the lawyers, to force this change of heart?


----------



## Fingers (Mar 7, 2018)

They my have got jittery about what we did to their comedy  law firm yesterday


----------



## alcopop (Mar 7, 2018)

editor said:


> So why take the trademarks in the first place and pocket the bar takings, you bullshitting cunts?
> 
> They're fucked and they know they are. No one is going to forget their bullying tactics and that's going to include future clients.
> 
> The best thing they can do is get the fuck out of Champion Hill and let Ferdinand's company give the community what it needs.



They’re just after leverage over the council. No need to get so aereated.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 7, 2018)

Jittery about CPO Id imagine


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 7, 2018)

editor said:


> So why take the trademarks in the first place and pocket the bar takings, you bullshitting cunts?
> 
> They're fucked and they know they are. No one is going to forget their bullying tactics and that's going to include future clients.
> 
> The best thing they can do is get the fuck out of Champion Hill and let Ferdinand's company give the community what it needs.


They've already burnt their bridges IMO. Surely no major partner or local authority will ever want to work with them again? Their name is toxic now.


----------



## GregDHFC (Mar 7, 2018)

Or maybe they did it on purpose - take something away so you can offer it back in return for what you want? I notice they are only offering to climb down if they get their planning permission approved.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 7, 2018)

GregDHFC said:


> Or maybe they did it on purpose - take something away so you can offer it back in return for what you want? I notice they are only offering to climb down if they get their planning permission approved.


 Which makes their bullshit attempt at spin WORTHLESS!


----------



## drachir (Mar 7, 2018)

Emailed my councillors and got a response within 5 minutes!


Thank you for taking the time and trouble to write to us all.

You may rest assured we are fully supportive of the Council’s proposed acquisition. We will do all we can to ensure the Club’s future and success.​


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

Fuck you Meadow and fuck you Blake Morgan. You've been caught out for the bullying bullshitters you are.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

And still the support from the Lords come sin


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## blueheaven (Mar 7, 2018)

I sincerely hope both the club and the council will be telling Meadow where to go with their back-pedalling, snivelling, we-only-want-what's-best-for-everyone guff. Their attempt to imply that the trademark shenanigans was all done for the good of the club, while at the same time attempting to use it as a bargaining chip to get the council to do what they want, is transparent in the extreme. Even if everyone went along with it, the next dirty trick would surely be just around the corner (and note that their peace offering still only offers the club the stadium until the end of this season - why is that??).

These guys have permanently burned their bridges with everyone and yet they're still going on about their ridiculous, never-gonna-happen development plans? When are they going to wake up and let that rubbish go - no one wants their luxury flats with pathetic levels of affordable housing, and no one wants them to build on MoL. More than ever this has me convinced that we all need to stand our ground here. If Meadow have any sense at all they'll surely try to put in motion a sale to Legacy so that they can at least still make some money out of all this, before the council comes along and forces them to accept a smaller compulsory offer.

Bunch of massive bullies.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 7, 2018)

What can be practically done though? They didn't pay the rent and so got  evicted? Or is there something else I'm missing? Sorry didn't read the whole thread. 

I'm sure if you passed a pot around all those Lords who give a shit all of sudden they could rustle up the cash.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

Some interesting comments on this article. Blake Morgan are knee deep in this and get comprehensively pwned. 

Firm in trade mark row with embattled football club


> This is sailing very close to the wind. Given the prior rights position what is the purpose of the registration? What happened to acting with integrity? Oh and isn't there also a SRA Guide to Ethics in litigation which takes a pretty dim view of these types of activities? I do hope there is no suggestion of: capitulate and we will hand over the trade marks. That would get everyone into all sorts of trouble.





> What I'm saying is that BM haven't simply done this off their own back - they will have advised their clients properly of all options available to them based upon what their client wants.
> 
> Part of that advice will likely have been that the trademarks had not been registered by any other entity. They may have advised against doing anything with that knowledge (but I cannot be certain of course).
> 
> ...





> Question. It is plain that Dulwich Hamlet have prior use in the trademark, they've been going for a century. And doubtless Blake Morgan and their clients know that and are doing this out of pure malice to further a dispute.
> 
> Is that really doing their job? Is that really ethical? Is that being a good officer of the court?


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## YTC (Mar 7, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> What can be practically done though? They didn't pay the rent and so got  evicted? Or is there something else I'm missing? Sorry didn't read the whole thread.
> 
> I'm sure if you passed a pot around all those Lords who give a shit all of sudden they could rustle up the cash.



Meadow ran the finances of the club until November 1st, 2017. They could and should have taken that rent out as they went along, they didn't for a reason. To pressure us and to use us as leverage to get what they want from the council. Just like every other dirty tactic they've used, it's all about using us as leverage.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 7, 2018)

editor said:


>



Do all these Lords, Ladies & MPs have a Hamlet scarf or are they just passing one around! I would like to think that Lord Lytton damaged his thumb giving Bennison a "bit of a tickle".


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2018)

They are clearly passing it around. Lords and MPs love a campaign/support photo op. It makes it appear they actually do some work and are in touch with what's going on.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 7, 2018)

YTC said:


> Meadow ran the finances of the club until November 1st, 2017. They could and should have taken that rent out as they went along, they didn't for a reason. To pressure us and to use us as leverage to get what they want from the council. Just like every other dirty tactic they've used, it's all about using us as leverage.



So the club wasn’t paying rent from when to when? Meadow sound like cunts but I’ve been evicted from flats for not paying rent. Who’s reponsible for not noticing the main overhead was not being asked for from the landlord?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 7, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> So the club wasn’t paying rent from when to when? Meadow sound like cunts but I’ve been evicted from flats for not paying rent. Who’s reponsible for not noticing the main overhead was not being asked for from the landlord?


Meadow were running the finances on behalf of the majority shareholder. they chose not to pay it themselves & I believe stated that they would not be charging the 'rent' to the Club.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 7, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Meadow were running the finances on behalf of the majority shareholder. they chose not to pay it themselves & I believe stated that they would not be charging the 'rent' to the Club.



Fair enough. I assume all that’s in writing? I’d also assume they’ve covered their arses in a big way before making this move.

Some of those lords are formal lawyers. I’d ask them to do something more practical than donning a scarf on their way to the subsidised bar.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

This came and went on Twitter


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 7, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Which makes their bullshit attempt at spin WORTHLESS!


I'm so incensed by Meadow that I'd rather DHFC & Southwark Council freezes them out and forces them out of London altogether, even if it has a negative short term impact on our club. Sometimes you have to take a stand rather than kiss the stinking  backsides of the Meadows of this world. 

They say what doesn't kill you makes you stronger, and I'm increasingly confident our club will emerge from this as an even greater force.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

So the bar staff are all now sacked? Nice work Meadow, you cunts.


----------



## Radical-Cliff (Mar 7, 2018)

editor said:


> So the bar staff are all now sacked? Nice work Meadow, you cunts.



Meadows Residential has one objective - get what he wants at any cause no matter who is hurt in the process. 

The current events is proof they cannot be trusted.

I heard they now have a 24 hour security guard, guarding the Club house....
What do they think we will do go and squat...maybe we should.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 7, 2018)

I reckon that 24 guard will be another retrospective invoice that'll appear being charged to the club further down the line.


----------



## tonysingh (Mar 7, 2018)

editor said:


> So the bar staff are all now sacked? Nice work Meadow, you cunts.



Where did that come from?


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

tonysingh said:


> Where did that come from?


Hamlet FB group.


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 7, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Do all these Lords, Ladies & MPs have a Hamlet scarf or are they just passing one around! I would like to think that Lord Lytton damaged his thumb giving Bennison a "bit of a tickle".


Definitely one scarf - a gift to Lord Roy Kennedy of Southwark yesterday morning. He appears to have been roaming the Palace of Westminster ever since - getting as many Lords and MPs as he can to support the Hamlet cause. He is also a Trust Member - has been for a few years - and has been down to Champion Hill loads of times (primarily when Millwall aren't at home). An absolute top chap.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 7, 2018)

[QUOTE="Radical-Cliff, post: 15471207,]I heard they now have a 24 hour security guard, guarding the Club house....
What do they think we will do go and squat...maybe we should.[/QUOTE]
They have our War Memorial, boardroom memorabilia and possibly team kit plus club shop stock.


----------



## Harry R (Mar 7, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Fair enough. I assume all that’s in writing? I’d also assume they’ve covered their arses in a big way before making this move.
> 
> Some of those lords are formal lawyers. I’d ask them to do something more practical than donning a scarf on their way to the subsidised bar.



Why are you trying to be a contrarian about this?

I have no idea if it's in writing, but either way the football committee is hardly at fault. Meadow was controlling the club's finances on behalf of the majority shareholder. As landlord it chose not to pay itself rent out of the club's revenues. The football committee clearly had no say in this.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 7, 2018)

Harry R said:


> Why are you trying to be a contrarian about this?
> 
> I have no idea if it's in writing, but either way the football committee is hardly at fault. Meadow was controlling the club's finances on behalf of the majority shareholder. As landlord it chose not to pay itself rent out of the club's revenues. The football committee clearly had no say in this.



Its just the urban way


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 7, 2018)

Harry R said:


> Why are you trying to be a contrarian about this?
> 
> I have no idea if it's in writing, but either way the football committee is hardly at fault. Meadow was controlling the club's finances on behalf of the majority shareholder. As landlord it chose not to pay itself rent out of the club's revenues. The football committee clearly had no say in this.



Why are you being so naive? Is this commitment in writing or not? If there’s nothing in writing then sadly the football committee has no leg to stand on. Has anyone actually checked this? Was it a gentleman’s agreement or something?


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 7, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Why are you being so naive? Is this commitment in writing or not? If there’s nothing in writing then sadly the football committee has no leg to stand on. Has anyone actually checked this? Was it a gentleman’s agreement or something?



What happens when people haven't earned the right to an opinion #brexit


----------



## Harry R (Mar 7, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Why are you being so naive? Is this commitment in writing or not? If there’s nothing in writing then sadly the football committee has no leg to stand on. Has anyone actually checked this? Was it a gentleman’s agreement or something?



As I understand it, and I'm sure a committee member will correct me if I'm wrong, the committee weren't consulted. They weren't a party in any agreement - the 'agreement' was between Meadow (as controller of the club's finances, appointed by the majority shareholder) and Meadow (landlord).


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 7, 2018)

Winot said:


> Not true. The club should not get seduced into thinking that they can make money out of litigation. You can only ever get back to the position you are in, and in practice there will be a cost for even that.
> 
> If the club do want formal pro bono advice then they could approach this organisation for help:
> My Site


Which part of it isn't true?
How much do you think it would cost to acquire a new ground, new players, etc?


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

There's some well informed discussion going on in the comments here: 
Firm in trade mark row with embattled football club

The overwhelming opinion is that Blake Morgan have been thoroughly dodgy, if not downright unethical in their conduct. 



> Anon @15:39 There are professional conduct provisions about this sort of thing and lawyers have been struck off for this sort of thing in the past (remember the porn rights holders and the letters to the users of IP addresses?).
> Anon @10:19 I think the point here is that even a trainee would know that DHFC would have an unassailable defence. The correct response to the instructions would be to advise the client that the registrations are in bad faith and will be revoked if challenged and because there is no basis whatever for the allegation, a letter cannot be written to a lay party for professional conduct reasons.
> 
> What's actually happened is that the firm has just done whatever the client ordered it to do and was to afraid to say no for fear of losing it. That, in my book, makes this suitable for an investigation by the powers that be...





> This is sailing very close to the wind. Given the prior rights position what is the purpose of the registration? What happened to acting with integrity? Oh and isn't there also a SRA Guide to Ethics in litigation which takes a pretty dim view of these types of activities? I do hope there is no suggestion of: capitulate and we will hand over the trade marks. That would get everyone into all sorts of trouble.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

Meadow keep insisting that Hamlet had "repeatedly breached their licence" but have yet to explain any details. Anyone got any idea?


----------



## alcopop (Mar 7, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Which makes their bullshit attempt at spin WORTHLESS!


I think you could argue it worked very well. They got a little army of supporters to get all excited, get some press, etc, etc. Then they say that everything will be fine if the council are more amenable to what they want. 

Pressure is transferred to the council. They cave. Job done.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 7, 2018)

So bar staff sacked
and according to Gavin on ITV tonight he was denied entry to the ground
is that all correct ?
also reports of 24 hour security
so take it we have to work on basis 17th we will be playing else where ? not Champion Hill ?


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

alcopop said:


> I think you could argue it worked very well. They got a little army of supporters to get all excited, get some press, etc, etc. Then they say that everything will be fine if the council are more amenable to what they want.
> 
> Pressure is transferred to the council. They cave. Job done.


You appear to have very little understanding of the situation. 

And far from just getting a 'little army of supporters excited' (your patronising tone is noted), Dulwich Hamlet received support from a huge variety of sources, including Lords and Earls at the House of Lords and the Mayor of London, with both Meadow and Blake Morgan coming out of it looking like unscrupulous companies with a highly dubious code of business ethics. 

Both companies may find themselves tainted by this for many years, so it's hard to see how anyone could conclude that this has proved anything but a total disaster for them.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 7, 2018)

alcopop said:


> I think you could argue it worked very well. They got a little army of supporters to get all excited, get some press, etc, etc. Then they say that everything will be fine if the council are more amenable to what they want.
> 
> Pressure is transferred to the council. They cave. Job done.


What brings you to this thread, other than to spout your usual drivel. Kindly fuck off. And stay fucked off.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 7, 2018)

editor said:


> Meadow keep insisting that Hamlet had "repeatedly breached their licence" but have yet to explain any details. Anyone got any idea?


Don't know specifics but there were clauses such as all sponsorship boards should come down after matches. They didn't therefore technically a breach. Petty bullshit designed to make them always have an upper hand legally, petty nasty shitwipes that they are.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 7, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> What brings you to this thread, other than to spout your usual drivel. Kindly fuck off. And stay fucked off.



These johnny come lately 2004 urbanites should simply stick to what they know #2003


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 7, 2018)

Nothing else to add except this is fucking horrendous behaviour and a sad indictment of what can happen when community assets aren't protected and treated as such.

It's especially sad as I know many Hamlet fans became such after turning their backs on 'Modern Football'(TM) and sought refuge at Hamlet from


dcdulwich said:


> Definitely one scarf - a gift to Lord Roy Kennedy of Southwark yesterday morning. He appears to have been roaming the Palace of Westminster ever since - getting as many Lords and MPs as he can to support the Hamlet cause. He is also a Trust Member - has been for a few years - and has been down to Champion Hill loads of times (primarily when Millwall aren't at home). An absolute top chap.


That's what I figured, and I do love the idea of this slightly pepped-up Lord roaming the halls of Westminster, clutching that scarf in his hand and wrapping it round the neck of anyone he can find


----------



## Bill Azzi (Mar 7, 2018)

Would it be possible for all the financial information, all the contracts etc. between the Club and Meadow to be made available for everyone to see online ?  Bits and pieces of information seem to emerge from time to time so why not everything ? Only in the past week or so have I, and others, found out for the first time,from postings on forums etc, that the "back rent" was £121,000, that the "debt" is £750,000 (does that include the rent ?). There was also the £6,000 in VAT, having arisen from a VAT assessment- what income was being assessed ?   I only found out from a posting on this thread that one of the contract terms was to remove the sponsorship boards after games, which seems an odd requirement for a stadium with no other user.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 7, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> What brings you to this thread, other than to spout your usual drivel. Kindly fuck off. And stay fucked off.


Lets see how it pans out shall we?


----------



## alcopop (Mar 7, 2018)

editor said:


> You appear to have very little understanding of the situation.
> 
> And far from just getting a 'little army of supporters excited' (your patronising tone is noted), Dulwich Hamlet received support from a huge variety of sources, including Lords and Earls at the House of Lords and the Mayor of London, with both Meadow and Blake Morgan coming out of it looking like unscrupulous companies with a highly dubious code of business ethics.
> 
> Both companies may find themselves tainted by this for many years, so it's hard to see how anyone could conclude that this has proved anything but a total disaster for them.


It’s hard to conclude anything at this juncture.

Nothing has been finalised. 

You can conclude all you like when the fat lady has sung

Xxx


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

alcopop said:


> It’s hard to conclude anything at this juncture.
> 
> Nothing has been finalised.
> 
> ...


You could start by listening to the people who know far more about the situation than you because your random conjecture is pretty pointless.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 7, 2018)

*Kevin Holland*‏ @TheSolarShed
OK, I need to tell you all something, this could be quite a long thread, so don't worry about missing anything. Catch up later if needs be. I'll be on all day with this one.... In 1993, i was a young street cop in South East London.









New conversation



*Kevin Holland*‏ @TheSolarShed 13h13 hours ago
I worked on the Aylesbury Estate in Walworth. Man that was a fucking hard place to police. On my bus home, i would pass a nice little football ground in East Dulwich. Popped in for a pint and an evening game one day and fell in love with the place

1 reply0 retweets3 likes




*Kevin Holland*‏ @TheSolarShed 13h13 hours ago
The handful of supporters behind the goal were same ones that sold me a programme, manned the turnstiles and made the teas at half time. My kind of football club. So, after a while, i warn to The Rabble, and they warm to me... More importantly, they inspired me

1 reply0 retweets2 likes




*Kevin Holland*‏ @TheSolarShed 13h13 hours ago
The problems on my beat were mainly centred around youngsters with nothing to do and no role models in their lives. The club was void of supporters in great numbers but the passion in the small group that were there, was amazing.

1 reply0 retweets1 like




*Kevin Holland*‏ @TheSolarShed 13h13 hours ago
So, they knew what i did for a living and came up with a range of schemes and initiatives that would bond the community. We started a simple schools competition and every week, a hundred excited youngsters flocked to Champion Hill.

1 reply0 retweets0 likes




*Kevin Holland*‏ @TheSolarShed 13h13 hours ago
Walworth is a big Boxing area, so we got local Champions, British, European and Commonwealth Champions to come down the Hamlet and sign autographs for the kids who would normally be running rampage through he estates.

1 reply0 retweets1 like




*Kevin Holland*‏ @TheSolarShed 13h13 hours ago
And the more we took kids off of the streets, the easier life was for me on the beat. Local kids now had local heroes to look up and when they weren't at the football, they were in the boxing gyms around Camberwell and Walworth.

1 reply0 retweets1 like




*Kevin Holland*‏ @TheSolarShed 13h13 hours ago
Crime on my beat dropped dramatically. When we saw kids out who were doing 'proper kid stuff' me and my mates would give complimentary tickets for the football matches to them. The football Club as a tool we used to fight crime

1 reply0 retweets3 likes




*Kevin Holland*‏ @TheSolarShed 13h13 hours ago
In recent years, the football club kick-started all these community schemes and it doesn't need me to re-write all that has been said in recent years. Look it up for yourself, the myriad of schemes, promotions, initiatives that bring ppl together, as one.

1 reply1 retweet0 likes




*Kevin Holland*‏ @TheSolarShed 12h12 hours ago
It genuinely is the most inspiring place i have ever experienced. Those fans i told you about, they would come out on Christmas Day and round up lonely pensioners and take them to the Christmas Day bash at Dulwich College.

1 reply0 retweets1 like




*Kevin Holland*‏ @TheSolarShed 12h12 hours ago
They would ask friends who were local school teachers and caretakers to apply for the free tickets for schools and take more kids off the streets...... They invited every community group, association, help promotions for pensioners....

1 reply0 retweets0 likes




*Kevin Holland*‏ @TheSolarShed 12h12 hours ago
They created a football club that is the heart beat of a community. A place where people go and the football, as good as it is, is actually secondary to what the club is, itself.

1 reply0 retweets1 like




*Kevin Holland*‏ @TheSolarShed 12h12 hours ago
You may have asked who this football club. well, yesterday, legal representatives of the owners of the football club, issued the football club with a notice telling them they can no longer use the name, the nickname or the letters on any media. Electronic or otherwise.

1 reply0 retweets0 likes




*Kevin Holland*‏ @TheSolarShed 12h12 hours ago
A club with 125 years of service to the people of London, a club that provides entertainment, a magnate for local families, an aspiration for local footballers and history second to none. And why is this you may ask....

2 replies1 retweet1 like




*Kevin Holland*‏ @TheSolarShed 12h12 hours ago
The owners were refused planning permission for their luxury development on the grounds that they did not provide enough affordable housing.... Can you see where this is going?

1 reply0 retweets0 likes




*Kevin Holland*‏ @TheSolarShed 12h12 hours ago
So in a nutshell, they have effectively 'closed' the football club, killed off it's name and for some strange reason think this will go unchallenged. This will rumble on for a while yet and this week is pivotal, as the council may well yet take decisive action....


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 8, 2018)

I feel a great deal of empathy here.
My argument for some years re abolition.of school playing fields, is if kids could propel a cricket ball up each others nostrils or belt one a 100 yards, they would have far less inclination to stick a knife in another kid.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 8, 2018)

alcopop said:


> It’s hard to conclude anything at this juncture.
> 
> Nothing has been finalised.
> 
> ...


Is your life really so empty that you are reduced to this. Get your self out son, try to make some friends, foster some hobbies. Cos you are making a right tit of yourself here.


----------



## YTC (Mar 8, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Lets see how it pans out shall we?



We will, and you'll look like the bellend you clearly are.


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 8, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Some of those lords are formal lawyers. I’d ask them to do something more practical than donning a scarf on their way to the subsidised bar.



Of course, a lot more than that is and will be being done by Parliamentarians - as has been the case with Councillors. I think it's fair to say that Peter John, Catherine Rose and many others, have done much more than wear a scarf - although they have done that too. 

It's a bit of fun, yes, but you will also see from Roy's comments, that most of the scarf wearers are football fans. It's important to get support and, indeed, spark a bit of anger, over the way our club has been treated and Roy is doing an absolutely bang up job. 

Take the piss if you want but these are all people who can make a difference - not just for our club, but for others that will inevitably face similar problems in the future. If we get through this intact, we must surely work towards making sure that other clubs in the football family, perhaps not as resilient as ours, can survive too?


----------



## dessiato (Mar 8, 2018)

dcdulwich said:


> Of course, a lot more than that is and will be being done by Parliamentarians - as has been the case with Councillors. I think it's fair to say that Peter John, Catherine Rose and many others, have done much more than wear a scarf - although they have done that too.
> 
> It's a bit of fun, yes, but you will also see from Roy's comments, that most of the scarf wearers are football fans. It's important to get support and, indeed, spark a bit of anger, over the way our club has been treated and Roy is doing an absolutely bang up job.
> 
> Take the piss if you want but these are all people who can make a difference - not just for our club, but for others that will inevitably face similar problems in the future. If we get through this intact, we must surely work towards making sure that other clubs in the football family, perhaps not as resilient as ours, can survive too?



And this is why I support your fight. I'm doing it so that low level football teams have a chance of survival. I'm doing it so that one day, if they come for my team, they'll think twice and maybe walk away. I'm doing it so there'll be affordable football to watch.


----------



## liamdhfc (Mar 8, 2018)

Bill and o


Bill Azzi said:


> Would it be possible for all the financial information, all the contracts etc. between the Club and Meadow to be made available for everyone to see online ?  Bits and pieces of information seem to emerge from time to time so why not everything ? Only in the past week or so have I, and others, found out for the first time,from postings on forums etc, that the "back rent" was £121,000, that the "debt" is £750,000 (does that include the rent ?). There was also the £6,000 in VAT, having arisen from a VAT assessment- what income was being assessed ?   I only found out from a posting on this thread that one of the contract terms was to remove the sponsorship boards after games, which seems an odd requirement for a stadium with no other user.



Bill and others, I am sorry you feel that the club has not been transparent but let's be straight here and say that all the owners of Dulwich Hamlet FC Ltd over the years have been opaque at best.
I have alluded in my recent programme columns to the back rent and I'm not having any blame loaded on the club committee in any of this. The club's debt is very evident from its published accouns and that is again something thas been there for many years.
The club committee asked to see budgets and other figures over the last few years but were shown some at a meeting some 2 years ago. However, we were not even allowed to keep a copy.
The playing budget was set by Meadow acting under their agreement with the majority shareholder, the licence was imposed and it was clear there were caveats within it that could be used to remove us as required, that's why we resisted the club entering into it until we were threatened with the gates being shut.
When Meadow dumped the club back in the hands of its majority shareholder, we have worked tirelessly to unravel the situation and understand the club's finances without any handover of information from Meadow.
We have been lucky to be able to call on favours from an accountant i know, one that Meadow left high and dry without paying his fees.
The HMRC investigation was into underdeclared gate income by people employed by Meadow.
The committee has  never at any time been in a meeting with Meadow about running the Football Club as we were not the body that Meadow wanted to hand the club to when they had received planning permission.
Yet, despite being treated as an irrelevance by many, it is my team that have put their heads up to be shot at by trying to run the club finances. Even there, promises of income streams were withdrawn without notice and threw our projections out of the window.
It isn't a power thing to have be one company Directors, it's a necessity that serves to protect our legal position because we could otherwise be seen as acting in quasi Director roles as the only Director had no interest in running the business on a day to day basis. This despite many thinking we were mad.
However, this isn't about wanting thanks.
In conclusion, I can't see what can be served by putting any agreements up on a forum, even if the terms of them allowed me to.
I am always happy to chat to people about the situation and be as honest as possible but my time is currently very much taken up with talking to other clubs about using their facilities, keeping the league on our side, trying to work out how we can meet our financial obligations and some discussions about routes to get the club out of this. Oh, and a job I have to hold down.
In closing, I have to say that over anything I may have done, YTC has done even more and without him I'm not sure where we would be.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 8, 2018)

Bill Azzi said:


> Would it be possible for all the financial information, all the contracts etc. between the Club and Meadow to be made available for everyone to see online ?  Bits and pieces of information seem to emerge from time to time so why not everything ? Only in the past week or so have I, and others, found out for the first time,from postings on forums etc, that the "back rent" was £121,000, that the "debt" is £750,000 (does that include the rent ?). There was also the £6,000 in VAT, having arisen from a VAT assessment- what income was being assessed ?   I only found out from a posting on this thread that one of the contract terms was to remove the sponsorship boards after games, which seems an odd requirement for a stadium with no other user.


members of both the football committee and the trust have been working tirelessly behind the scenes to get this information, but meadows have been totally uncooperative in these matters. It's also worth pointing out that the licence which was signed "under duress" also contained a confidentiality clause meaning the contents could not be made public, and to do so would be a breach in itself. The situation has been further exasperated by the fact that meadows insisted on managing the financial affairs, promising to give us monies from bar/gate to pay for purely football matters, wages etc. they should of been paying rent vat and so on. the questions you ask are good ones, but don't think for a second nobody else has been asking them, and for a long time before we came to this.

edit. ah liamdhfc has just answered this more comprehensively than me!


----------



## Bill Azzi (Mar 8, 2018)

Liam, I didn't for one moment mean to make a criticism of the Club or yourself in any way and Iam very sorry if it came across like it. I just felt it would be a positive thing for everyone to see how the Club were being screwed by these contract terms and financial restrictions. Apologies. Bill


----------



## Fingers (Mar 8, 2018)

I for one am going to throw some thanks at Liam and Tom. Each and every time I have approached them at a game they have always made time to have a   chat about the situation and update on what is going on in a transparent manner.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 8, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Fair enough. I assume all that’s in writing? I’d also assume they’ve covered their arses in a big way before making this move.
> 
> Some of those lords are formal lawyers. I’d ask them to do something more practical than donning a scarf on their way to the subsidised bar.


Only what I heard someone say, but the person who I heard talking about it is usually fairly accurate...something I overheard in the bar, not told to me directly in public.


----------



## blueheaven (Mar 8, 2018)

Why does Meadow's release talk about buying the site out of administration in 2014 and paying off the club's bills? Wasn't that Hadley that did that? I thought they were two different things.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 8, 2018)

Bill Azzi said:


> Would it be possible for all the financial information, all the contracts etc. between the Club and Meadow to be made available for everyone to see online ?  Bits and pieces of information seem to emerge from time to time so why not everything ? Only in the past week or so have I, and others, found out for the first time,from postings on forums etc, that the "back rent" was £121,000, that the "debt" is £750,000 (does that include the rent ?). There was also the £6,000 in VAT, having arisen from a VAT assessment- what income was being assessed ?   I only found out from a posting on this thread that one of the contract terms was to remove the sponsorship boards after games, which seems an odd requirement for a stadium with no other user.


Probably you've had as much information as Steve Dye used to supply when he was in charge...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 8, 2018)

As liamdhfc  modestly alluded to, he has been working tirelessly alongside YTC  on our current crisis. Let us not forget they both have day jobs, their work on the Football Committee is a voluntary labour of love. 

Whatever happens, whether we go out of existence or get through this and thrive, for me personally, for their input and lead on all this, they will be up there-using a word I don't bandy about lightly-as true Dulwich Hamlet LEGENDS. Up there alongside the likes of 'Pa' Wilson, George Wheeler, Ossie Bayram, Edgar Kail...

No more words needed from me in this post.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 8, 2018)

blueheaven said:


> Why does Meadow's release talk about buying the site out of administration in 2014 and paying off the club's bills? Wasn't that Hadley that did that? I thought they were two different things.



They are, the lying cunts. That's why Peter Bennison doesn't work for Hadley any more.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2018)

In case anyone missed it:


----------



## Jimbob73 (Mar 8, 2018)

Any news on possible ground share? Gavin said they were looking at 3 yesterday.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 8, 2018)

Jimbob73 said:


> Any news on possible ground share? Gavin said they were looking at 3 yesterday.


 It will be announced by the Club as soon as it's known...it takes a few day to sort, along with approval from the League.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 8, 2018)

editor said:


> In case anyone missed it:



This firm does work for the FA.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 8, 2018)

Do we know Forresters are kosher and not working for the other side? Unsolicited approaches always make me a bit


----------



## crocustim (Mar 8, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> They are, the lying cunts. That's why Peter Bennison doesn't work for Hadley any more.


I recall him being  a prick at the fans consultation evening after the Hadley application went in. Looming ominously at the bar and interjecting without introduction with vague threats based on half truths "we could put a fence around the Astro turf pitch tomorrow". Well that has proven spectacularly incorrect now hasn't it?


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Do we know Forresters are kosher and not working for the other side? Unsolicited approaches always make me a bit


Given the public roasting and ridicule that the other lot have received it would take a certain brand of self destructing lawyers to intentionally bring more of the same on themselves.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 8, 2018)

editor said:


> Given the public roasting and ridicule that the other lot have received it would take a certain brand of self destructing lawyers to intentionally bring more of the same on themselves.



I'm sure they're cool and I'm just being paranoid. I just don't trust anything where big developers are concerned.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 8, 2018)

I know someone that used to work for Forresters, they are a legitimate company.
I can find out more if need be.


----------



## rabbit stew (Mar 8, 2018)

Fingers said:


>



Brilliant work to all involved! Most campaigns work tirelessly for years and never even get near parliament. Yet this has managed to get to the top! Unbelievable! Well done again!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 8, 2018)

ICYMI: https://inews.co.uk/sport/football/...dulwich-hamlet/amp/?__twitter_impression=true

This is interesting. I wonder if we'll get a couple of players on loan or something? I know Gavin wanted reinforcements.


----------



## jonesyboyo (Mar 8, 2018)

I emailed Helen Hayes yesterday and received a response today from her.  Apologies if same message posted elsewhere.

Dear Mr Jones,

Thank you very much for writing to me with your concerns about the future of Dulwich Hamlet Football Club (DHFC).

The Club is an important and much-loved local institution, which is valued not only for the enjoyment of the game which it provides, but also for its role in enabling talented young footballers from a diverse range of backgrounds to develop their skills and for its wider role in the local community and its support for a wide range of charitable causes. 

It has been extremely concerning to see the actions of an irresponsible developer putting the future of the club at risk and behaving in such an unacceptable way. As you know, the club’s landlord Meadow Residential LLP, have recently taken punitive measures against the Club following the withdrawal of their planning application which was not compliant with Southwark Council or London-wide planning policies.  These measures include claiming £120,000 in back-dated rent, banning DHFC from the grounds on Champion Hill, and serving the Club with a legal notice that it no longer had the right to use its own name or initials. The planning policy issues concerned a lack of affordable housing put forward in the proposal, and insufficient justification for building on Metropolitan Open Land (MOL), which can only be built on in exceptional circumstances.

I note that Meadow has recently released a statement offering to give back the rights to the name of the club, amongst a continued commitment to bring the club back into supporter ownership. However, I remain concerned that these offers are dependent on certain conditions being met, which will be increasingly difficult to reach. Indeed, I am concerned that the breakdown of trust between DHFC, the developers, and Southwark Council, means that the best option is for Meadow Residential to release the land, either into public ownership, under Southwark Council or any other responsible interested party, in order to secure the future of this important community asset.

I have been in close contact with DHFC, Dulwich Hamlets Supporters Trust (DHST) and Southwark Council on this issue. On Monday 6 March I met with DHST and football committee representatives at the Houses of Parliament alongside my colleagues Dr Rosena Allin-Khan MP, Harriet Harman MP and Lord Roy Kennedy to discuss recent developments. 

I am pleased to have secured a 30 minute Adjournment Debate in the House of Commons on Friday 16 March, in order to raise the issues DHFC is facing with a government minister. 

I understand that Southwark Council is doing everything possible to secure a viable long term future for the club, and I know that the leader of the Council, Cllr Peter John, and London Mayor Sadiq Khan, wrote to Meadow this week, urging them to re-assess their continued involvement with the Club.

Please rest assured that I will continue to represent my constituents concerns on this issue and do everything possible to ensure a viable long term future for our much loved Dulwich Hamlet Football Club on its current site.

With best wishes,

Yours sincerely,

Helen

Sent on behalf of Helen Hayes MP
Member of Parliament for Dulwich and West Norwood


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2018)

And the support keeps on coming:


----------



## tonysingh (Mar 8, 2018)

editor said:


> And the support keeps on coming:





I do like that tweet from Burnham


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2018)

How many Lords are there?


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 8, 2018)

editor said:


> And the support keeps on coming:


tell him to make sure Roy hattersley knows that albert quixall and Alan Finney both played for the army v Belgian army in Kent cup at champion hill in the fifties, and you might even get him on side !


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 8, 2018)

editor said:


> How many Lords are there?]


About 800 I think. (Including the Ladies, which is especially pertinent on International Women's Day!)

Is it a bit kinky that I suddenly find some of these MPs and peers a bit sexy in a pink and blue scarf?


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> About 800 I think. (Including the Ladies, which is especially pertinent on International Women's Day!)
> 
> Is it a bit kinky that I suddenly find some of these MPs and peers a bit sexy in a pink and blue scarf?


Another one for your perverted desires! 



This is a good article too: 
Dulwich vs Meadow: a battle that should matter to all fans


----------



## 3010 (Mar 8, 2018)

Linekar again:


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 8, 2018)

3010 said:


> Linekar again:



It occurred to me some time ago that Meadow could hardly be more inappropriately named. They want to destroy meadows for all eternity.


----------



## scousedom (Mar 8, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> It occurred to me some time ago that Meadow could hardly be more inappropriately named. They want to destroy meadows for all eternity.



I think they’re perfectly named. 
After all, most Meadows are full of bullshit.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 8, 2018)

so when the fence went up and the toilets opposite turnstiles closed they already had in mind closing down the club


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 8, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> so when the fence went up and the toilets opposite turnstiles closed they already had in mind closing down the club


when they first came on the scene, I reckon that was their intention. all they've ever been interested in is 80 mils worth of luxury flats, and they would sell their own unborn children, never mind us right down the river to get it. I sincerely hope, even if it means a spell away from champion hill is necessary, the wind of change is with us and we proper fuck up their ambitions.. to quote you, onwards and upwards (with a little sidestep).


----------



## Son of Roy (Mar 9, 2018)

Google Meadow Partners and write a review


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

Son of Roy said:


> Google Meadow Partners and write a review


Seems I was already there!

 

Leave your own review here:
Meadow Partners - Google Search


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

And don't forget Blake Morgan too!

 

blake morgan - Google Search


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

It seems that the law world is pretty much unanimous on this. Blake Morgan's attempt to bully Dulwich has backfired massively. 



> The club is now consulting with solicitors while also reportedly exploring ground sharing options. But in a new twist, the club also received a letter from law firm Blake Morgan, representing Greendales IP (a new subsidiary of Meadow Partners). The letter states that the developer had registered trademarks for ‘Dulwich Hamlet Football Club’, ‘The Hamlet’ and ‘DHFC’, and stated that the club should no longer use the marks on any printed literature and in any online activity, including websites and social media.
> 
> The UK filings, for classes 16, 18, 25, 28, 35, 41 and 43, were made in October 2017 and entered the register early last month. The focus on use of the marks in printed literature suggests that the aim is to tackle criticism of Meadows, something backed up by a statement the company gave to _The Independent_: “This [move] follows repeated breaches of the licence by the club, together with unwarranted personal attacks on the company, which has funded the club for a number of years and without which the club would not have survived as long as it has.”
> 
> If silencing criticism was the aim, the effort has arguably failed as Dulwich Hamlet FC took to social media to highlight the alleged “pettiness” of the move, garnering online support and asking for experts in trademark law to get in touch if they want to give the club “a hand”.





> The dispute also raises some tactical questions with respect to the use of trademarks. Speaking to _World Trademark Review_, Cerryg Jones, partner at Browne Jacobson, noted: “The mere fact that you are first to register a particular trademark does not necessarily mean it gives you the right to prevent third parties from using something that is the same or confusingly similar in circumstances where there are prior unregistered rights.
> 
> Hypothetically, if a football club has been involved in its football club-related activities for over 100 years, and someone else comes along and opportunistically registers the mark for football related activities, that doesn’t necessarily mean that they can prevent you from carrying on. In fact, the owner of the unregistered right could, in certain circumstances, try to reapply pressure the other way by seeking to invalidate the trademark registration on the basis of those prior rights. There may be some intricacies involved but, in principal, the fact that someone has registered a trademark does not necessarily trump someone that has been using that trademark earlier.”
> 
> ...





> We have written at some length about the importance of football clubs securing – and monitoring use of – their IP, and McLeod notes that “the clear takeaway is that it is worth spending the relatively small amount of money on trademark registrations to pre-empt or at least reduce the prospect of such disputes”. Of course, budgets are finite and for semi and non-professional clubs in particular, intellectual property is unlikely to be top priority. Similarly, engaging lawyers to counter threats may be an unattractive expense. There are options available though, McLeod suggesting: “The club is unlikely to have deep pockets, so perhaps it should consider seeking assistance from IP Pro Bono.”
> 
> As noted above, there are two sides to every story (_World Trademark Review _has reached out to Meadow Partners for comment and will update this piece if we receive a response) and it remains to be seen just how this dispute plays out. However, another interesting dimension to point out relates to the blowback that can occur for law firms when a letter they send goes viral.





> One respondent to Dulwich Hamlet’s tweet about the cease and desist letter states: “Be a real shame if Blake Morgan LLP got a string of negative Google Reviews off the back this” (a number of negative reviews have indeed been lodged over the past 12 hours), while another states: “This is dreadful publicity for you. I hope the money is worth dragging your company name through the mud.” The firm has posted its aforementioned statement on Twitter but that too has sparked a stream of negative comments over its involvement in the trademark applications.
> 
> Whether it comments further also remains to be seen, but the incident serves as a potent reminder that, when cease and desist letters go viral, it is not only the rights holder that can find itself under fire.


“A registration doesn’t necessarily trump earlier use”: takeaways from Dulwich Hamlet’s trademark dispute - Lexology


----------



## Fingers (Mar 9, 2018)

Update on the rally

Mass day of action: Update


----------



## WNW (Mar 9, 2018)

From a popular legal gossip site....

Blake Morgan helped a landlord secretly trademark all the names of a community football club which it wants to evict, provoking a backlash which has forced the firm to hide the details of the partner in charge of the matter.

In a letter to non-league Dulwich Hamlet Football Club this week, Blake Morgan revealed that last October it secretly registered 'Dulwich Hamlet Football Club', 'The Hamlet' and 'DHFC' as trademarks on behalf of its client, investment fund Meadow Residential. Blake Morgan told the club to stop using its own name and demanded that they “_no longer be used on any printed literature and any online activity including websites and Twitter_”.

The move to cripple the club came four years after Meadow bought DHFC's ground for £5.7m with the intention of building over it. Its plans were scuppered when it lost a court battle with Southwark Council over its proposed £80m residential development. The club was already reeling from a surprise £121,000 bill for back rent which Meadow presented on Monday, and a threat to evict the club if it doesn't pay up within 21 days.

Fans including Danny Baker and Gary Linker have castigated Meadow for its mercenary approach, and Blake Morgan for agreeing to take part in underhand namenapping. _"If I were Bill Gates I would buy this despicable company_", said Baker, "_forcing them from the ground tonight - and their snidey yellow-eyed lawyers - and I would sack the fucking lot of them. Then bulldoze their worthless buildings for more football grounds_". 





*Blake Morgan (l) *

A Hamlets fan who is a solicitor told RollOnFriday that Blake Morgan's tactic was_ "to make it impossible for the club to function_" by registering all available IP. He said it was "_more sinister_", because although DHFC may have the grounds to overturn the registered marks based on existing goodwill, the landlord and Blake Morgan were "_relying on the fact that they have no money to fight a claim, therefore the only purpose can really be to put the club out of business_". 

In a statement Blake Morgan said, "_We were asked to provide advice on trade mark law as part of our client's complex discussions about land at Champion Hill. We're aware commercial conversations between Meadow Partners and Dulwich Hamlet FC are ongoing, but are not party to these and cannot comment further_".

DHFC is known for being a forward-thinking club, fundraising for LGBT causes and holding charity games for Syrian refugees. But no longer. ROF's solicitor source said, _"Had I been the lawyer receiving that instruction I think within 5 minutes I’d have realised the dubious motives and potential for huge amounts of negative publicity weren’t worth the few £k they got for the work – a pretty silly instruction to take_".

The backlash appears to have been so severe that Blake Morgan has removed the profile of the partner whose email address was given on its widely-circulated correspondence with the club from its website.

News


----------



## YTC (Mar 9, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> As liamdhfc  modestly alluded to, he has been working tirelessly alongside YTC  on our current crisis. Let us not forget they both have day jobs, their work on the Football Committee is a voluntary labour of love.
> 
> Whatever happens, whether we go out of existence or get through this and thrive, for me personally, for their input and lead on all this, they will be up there-using a word I don't bandy about lightly-as true Dulwich Hamlet LEGENDS. Up there alongside the likes of 'Pa' Wilson, George Wheeler, Ossie Bayram, Edgar Kail...
> 
> No more words needed from me in this post.



Thank you for this Mishi. I haven't actually had a job since November, which is why I've been able to be so involved. So if anyone see's me and fancies buying me a greggs or something it would be incredibly appreciated!


----------



## Jimbob73 (Mar 9, 2018)

I've posted google reviews for Meadows and Blake Morgan, every little helps, get reviewing people!


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 9, 2018)

YTC said:


> Thank you for this Mishi. I haven't actually had a job since November, which is why I've been able to be so involved. So if anyone see's me and fancies buying me a greggs or something it would be incredibly appreciated!


Or beer. Never knowingly turned down the offer of a beer in my experience!


----------



## YTC (Mar 9, 2018)

dcdulwich said:


> Or beer. Never knowingly turned down the offer of a beer in my experience!



I will happily take an evening in the gowlett...


----------



## TonyWalt (Mar 9, 2018)

Google reviews done for Meadows and Blake Morgan. Lets say they are less than complementary!


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

The lords keep a-coning


----------



## kev panther (Mar 9, 2018)

Heard about the disgraceful goings on at your club, can only feel sympathy for a fellow club going through these times, I am a Director at Skelmersdale United and we to have been evicted by a unscrupulous landlord, Martin Gilchrist. Good Luck in your fight against these evil parasites, All the very best for the future SKELMERSDALE UNITED FC


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

Bam!



> It seems likely that the company’s lawyers didn’t consult their IP colleagues.  If they had, they would have been warned that the registrations were almost certainly bad-faith registrations and that subsequently the letter was an unjustified threat. Rights in the names which had been registered clearly belong to DHFC, and the attempt to register them was clearly in bad faith, particularly as they seem to have been made purely for the purpose of applying pressure on DHFC. As such, they are extremely unlikely to meet the standard of acceptable commercial behaviour to allow for valid registration.
> 
> On top of that is the threat of legal action. An unjustified threat doesn’t just amount to bullying, there can be serious legal sanctions, refreshed recently through the Intellectual Property (Unjustified Threats) Act 2017.
> 
> How unjustified is the threat in this case? Without all the details it’s difficult to say, but it seems likely that the bad-faith basis of the registration, as well as the Club’s prior continuous use of its marks before the registration, would prevent any action for infringement. Not a great footing for the property company to work from, then.



https://www.sportsscore.co.uk/blog/...arks-a-cautionary-tale-from-dulwich-hamlet-fc


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## YTC (Mar 9, 2018)

kev panther said:


> Heard about the disgraceful goings on at your club, can only feel sympathy for a fellow club going through these times, I am a Director at Skelmersdale United and we to have been evicted by a unscrupulous landlord, Martin Gilchrist. Good Luck in your fight against these evil parasites, All the very best for the future SKELMERSDALE UNITED FC



Hey Kev,

It's incredibly sad whats happening at Skelmersdale, We brought you up as an example in Parliament on Tuesday. We're doing our best to lobby for protection so situations like ours become a thing of the past. Feel free to drop me a message if you want to chat!


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

We really shouldn't forget (((Kevin Rye))) (@KevinRye) on Twitter either. 

He played a part in this and took the Meadow company shilling.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

You know, I was thinking. Maybe from this - and all the experiences, contacts and knowledge we're picking up - we could form some sort of Non League Football Club Action Group, so all clubs affected/threatened by this shit can pool resources and help each other?


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

How low can they go?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 9, 2018)

editor said:


>




I'd hope one of the scrappies who drive about south London would deal with that free scrap.


----------



## WIB Tim (Mar 9, 2018)

YTC said:


> I will happily take an evening in the gowlett...



I'll get all your beers in if you ever find yourself in Brockley mate


----------



## EDC (Mar 9, 2018)

19sixtysix said:


> I'd hope one of the scrappies who drive about south London would deal with that free scrap.



Need to be careful though, I had a look today and they've installed two CCTV cameras on the back of the Toilets Opposite.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 9, 2018)

Apparently Friends of Greendale have Tweeted that Meadow have unlocked the gates to the astro. Actually it's locals simply cutting off the padlock, say my, ahem, sources!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 9, 2018)

editor said:


> You know, I was thinking. Maybe from this - and all the experiences, contacts and knowledge we're picking up - we could form some sort of Non League Football Club Action Group, so all clubs affected/threatened by this shit can pool resources and help each other?


As I read the thread I was thinking this exact same thing. Maybe U75 is turning full circle and going back to its football roots. 

My club Barry Town have been through very similar, to the point that the unscrupulous owner withdrew them from the league. Club had to start again under the name Barry Town United and the cubes at the FAW wanted is to start again in the pub leagues. They relented , but still made us start from the Third division (this a club who represented Wales in Europe for much of the 80s and 90s enjoying games against Dynamo Kiev, Aberdeen and even beating Porto on one famous occasion). We are now back in the Premier division after successive promotions and setting the league alight!


----------



## dessiato (Mar 9, 2018)

1927 said:


> As I read the thread I was thinking this exact same thing. Maybe U75 is turning full circle and going back to its football roots.
> 
> My club Barry Town have been through very similar, to the point that the unscrupulous owner withdrew them from the league. Club had to start again under the name Barry Town United and the cubes at the FAW wanted is to start again in the pub leagues. They relented , but still made us start from the Third division (this a club who represented Wales in Europe for much of the 80s and 90s enjoying games against Dynamo Kiev, Aberdeen and even beating Porto on one famous occasion). We are now back in the Premier division after successive promotions and setting the league alight!


As a Porto supporter,  I wish you'd not brought that up.

That aside, I wish your club well. It is shocking to think this is becoming, it seems, common.


----------



## Son of Roy (Mar 9, 2018)

The cost of the cameras will no doubt be added to the club debt


----------



## mickydoodle (Mar 9, 2018)

.....it appears that Blake Morgan's week is going from bad to worse, with a negligence claim from Deutsche Bank............20180309blake Morgan And Deutsche Turn To Mediation To Resolve Banks 8 4m Negligence Claim Against Firm - Legal Week
.......bet the Germans win on penalties......


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

Buzzed: 
Helen Hayes MP to raise Dulwich Hamlet’s plight in the House of Commons on Friday 16 March


----------



## dessiato (Mar 9, 2018)

I can't be there for the day of mass action, I'll be there is spirit. I'll also be watching, as far as possible, what happens in parliament next Friday. 

Fingers crossed for a positive outcome.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 9, 2018)

I just found myself talking about DHFC in terms of "we," I think I'm converting to a fan!


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 9, 2018)

mickydoodle said:


> .....it appears that Blake Morgan's week is going from bad to worse, with a negligence claim from Deutsche Bank............20180309blake Morgan And Deutsche Turn To Mediation To Resolve Banks 8 4m Negligence Claim Against Firm - Legal Week
> .......bet the Germans win on penalties......


Oh dear! Somehow think they may not retain their "Top 50" ranking this year .


----------



## Nivag (Mar 9, 2018)

mickydoodle said:


> .....it appears that Blake Morgan's week is going from bad to worse, with a negligence claim from Deutsche Bank............20180309blake Morgan And Deutsche Turn To Mediation To Resolve Banks 8 4m Negligence Claim Against Firm - Legal Week
> .......bet the Germans win on penalties......


I wonder if Kevin Rye is helping them with the mediation?
They'll be proper fucked if he is lol


----------



## 1927 (Mar 9, 2018)

dessiato said:


> As a Porto supporter,  I wish you'd not brought that up.
> 
> That aside, I wish your club well. It is shocking to think this is becoming, it seems, common.


Just for you!



It may have been a weak second team at the time , but look at some of the names on that Porto team sheet!! Postiga, Costa, Carvalho!! It’s like Accrington Stanley beating Man City midweek cup side, let alone Wigan!!!!! Brought back a lot of memories watching that! I’m almost in tears. That’s why football is different to other sports in so  many ways. Name another team sport where a teams far behind anothercan bring off a shock like that!


----------



## jonesyboyo (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Balbi (Mar 9, 2018)

The song's gonna need some work lads.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 9, 2018)

We love tooting and micham
We love (ground share #2) too
They're fun!
We love tooting and micham
But meadow we hate you


----------



## 1927 (Mar 9, 2018)

dessiato said:


> I just found myself talking about DHFC in terms of "we," I think I'm converting to a fan!


At the end of the day we are all fans of football. Rivalry matters not if your rivals don’t exist. Even as a Cardiff fan I’ve never wanted to see Swansea disapoear(as was a real possibility) cos their existence provides part of our reason to exist! I don’t even want to see them relegated from the EPL cos it’s good for welsh football, I just want us to be there too! I’d also like to see Newport (actually more bitter rivals than Swansea in reality) get promotion and Wrexham too.

At the end of the day Arsenal without Spurs, or City without United wouldn’t be the same clubs.

As fans of this crazy game we are all the same deep down and we need to galvanise and support each other.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 9, 2018)

Just received my latest update email from the FSF and disappointed that there is no mention of Dulwich in there! ☹️


----------



## 59robbery (Mar 9, 2018)

Welcome to your new, albeit temporary, home.

Good luck for the rest of the season - just make sure you drink the bar dry every game.

I’m sure we can resume hostilities next season but for the time being enjoy your stay.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

It was hard to write this because I just wanted to swear an awful lot at the filthy scum that is Meadow. 

But it's a wonderful gesture by Tooting. This means I'll just have to drastically reduce my dislike of the club and redirect it all to Leatherhead. 

Arch rivals Tooting & Mitcham offer Dulwich Hamlet a home for the rest of the season


----------



## 59robbery (Mar 9, 2018)

Haha. Don’t get too friendly - it wouldn’t feel quite right


----------



## 1927 (Mar 9, 2018)

editor said:


> It was hard to write this because I just wanted to swear an awful lot at the filthy scum that is Meadow.
> 
> But it's a wonderful gesture by Tooting. This means I'll just have to drastically reduce my dislike of the club and redirect it all to Leatherhead.
> 
> Arch rivals Tooting & Mitcham offer Dulwich Hamlet a home for the rest of the season


Nah! It’s like Swansea offering Cardiff a home at the Liberty! We’d be very grateful, but we’d still hate them! Lol

But goodon them anyway!


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

59robbery said:


> Haha. Don’t get too friendly - it wouldn’t feel quite right


It's only a temporary measure


----------



## dessiato (Mar 9, 2018)

1927 said:


> At the end of the day we are all fans of football. Rivalry matters not if your rivals don’t exist. Even as a Cardiff fan I’ve never wanted to see Swansea disapoear(as was a real possibility) cos their existence provides part of our reason to exist! I don’t even want to see them relegated from the EPL cos it’s good for welsh football, I just want us to be there too! I’d also like to see Newport (actually more bitter rivals than Swansea in reality) get promotion and Wrexham too.
> 
> At the end of the day Arsenal without Spurs, or City without United wouldn’t be the same clubs.
> 
> As fans of this crazy game we are all the same deep down and we need to galvanise and support each other.


Exactly. Very well put. It's football we're here for.


----------



## SDE (Mar 9, 2018)

This really is the weirdest week in the world ever. Whatever next???


----------



## Balbi (Mar 9, 2018)

A Message from the Board of directors  - News - Leatherhead Football Club

Leatherhead going to donate some of the bar takings from next Wednesday's game to DHFC.



More work needed on the song.


----------



## SDE (Mar 9, 2018)

Wow! That!!!!?!


----------



## 59robbery (Mar 9, 2018)

SDE said:


> This really is the weirdest week in the world ever. Whatever next???



Trump and Kim Jong Un buy each other a beer before taking Meadow outside......


----------



## hackbridgeharry (Mar 9, 2018)

Hello my little pink pals.....

I'll have to get my half and half scarf out again....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 9, 2018)

Balbi said:


> A Message from the Board of directors  - News - Leatherhead Football Club
> 
> Leatherhead going to donate some of the bar takings from next Wednesday's game to DHFC.
> 
> ...






Crispy said:


> We love tooting and micham
> We love (ground share #2) too
> They're fun!
> We love tooting and micham
> But meadow we hate you



Leatherhead are alright too 
WTF


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

Almost running out of swear words for Meadow. Even in the world of scummy property developers, they're in an extra shitty league of their own.




And I haven't forgotten about the loathsome Blake Morgan either. I'll do a feature on them next week collating what people thought of their underhand and unethical  bullshit.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 9, 2018)

That jerk chicken is well good tbf.


----------



## Harry R (Mar 9, 2018)

Just left the pub and catching up. Genuinely touched by the gesture from Tooting. Love non-league football.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 9, 2018)

Damn. I have no interest in football as a sport but this whole debacle is enough to make me have a team that I support.  

Now where can I get a scarf? (apart from the house of lords)


----------



## Nivag (Mar 9, 2018)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Damn. I have no interest in football as a sport but this whole debacle is enough to make me have a team that I support.
> 
> Now where can I get a scarf? (apart from the house of lords)


At the moment you can get one online here Dulwich Hamlet F.C. Club Shop | Operated by the Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Trust


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 9, 2018)

59robbery said:


> just make sure you drink the bar dry every game.



Ok deal.

I was so far ahead of the curve on this one I moved to Tooting last year.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 9, 2018)

Nivag said:


> At the moment you can get one online here Dulwich Hamlet F.C. Club Shop | Operated by the Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Trust



All out of stock unfortunately. Looks like the house of lords might actually have emptied the warehouse.

e2a: opps my mistake  they still have the retro white one with the broken pic


----------



## David Lower (Mar 9, 2018)

There's thanks for you


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 9, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Ok deal.
> 
> I was so far ahead of the curve on this one I moved to Tooting last year.


Ah! Wondered why I hadn't seen you around Sydenham Hill for ages .


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 9, 2018)

Crispy said:


> We love tooting and micham
> We love (ground share #2) too
> They're fun!
> We love tooting and micham
> But meadow we hate you


I am a bit surprised that you’re a soccer fan.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 9, 2018)

So do we only have Tonbridge as enemies now?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Bill Azzi (Mar 9, 2018)

Random thoughts of little use, but you never know someone with more knowledge and understanding of these matters than me might find them useful.
I was watching the video on Twitter of one of our fans asking questions of Andrew McDaniel. Where he was standing made me think of a few things.
Was the fencing originally blocking access along that road ?
I thought the land along there was subject to some sort of restriction, giving access rights to the Council/The relevant Secretary of State ? Retained/Reserved (?) land.
Isn't the electricity substation part of some sort of very long term access rights arrangement ?
Also, is there a right of access to Greendale along that land 365 days a year ? Or is that via another route ?
The details were all done a long time ago but I recall thinking many years later, maybe because there was some work being done along there that involved a hole being dug to lay/repair pipes/cables, how difficult it would be to block off the whole area with all the potential rights of access. It didn't really matter then because no-one was going to object to repair work for cables/pipes. It's a long time ago and I may be getting things mixed up.
But they do seem to have taken the fencing down ?


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

To think watching  Dulwich used to be my escape from politics!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 9, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> I am a bit surprised that you’re a soccer fan.


Football.


----------



## GregDHFC (Mar 9, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> So do we only have Tonbridge as enemies now?



I don't much like Kingstonian.

I'm very excited to see that Google's suggested route to Tooting's ground involves a tram! Old school.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 9, 2018)

GregDHFC said:


> I don't much like Kingstonian.
> 
> I'm very excited to see that Google's suggested route to Tooting's ground involves a tram! Old school.



Even Kingstonian were wishing us well on their forum


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 9, 2018)

+Ok,  its late, and I'm struggling a bit, But, there is some thing called "Assets of Community Value" which is  helping pubs stay open,   Can this help for DHFC?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 10, 2018)

GregDHFC said:


> I'm very excited to see that Google's suggested route to Tooting's ground involves a tram! Old school.



have fun


----------



## EDC (Mar 10, 2018)

Bill Azzi said:


> Random thoughts of little use, but you never know someone with more knowledge and understanding of these matters than me might find them useful.
> I was watching the video on Twitter of one of our fans asking questions of Andrew McDaniel. Where he was standing made me think of a few things.
> Was the fencing originally blocking access along that road ?
> I thought the land along there was subject to some sort of restriction, giving access rights to the Council/The relevant Secretary of State ? Retained/Reserved (?) land.
> ...


I remember reading on the East Dulwich forum about the fencing going up a few weeks ago, people were saying it was to prevent the council accessing the plastic pitches for surveying or something like that.  I wouldn’t be surprised if Meadow had it planned all along to prevent people climbing in as a protest which was being mentioned around the same time.  Much of it has since been kicked over.


----------



## JimW (Mar 10, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> +Ok,  its late, and I'm struggling a bit, But, there is some thing called "Assets of Community Value" which is  helping pubs stay open,   Can this help for DHFC?


Was going to suggest this, believe Torquay got one in place to keep their developer at bay, specifies sporting use too iirc


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 10, 2018)

JimW said:


> Was going to suggest this, believe Torquay got one in place to keep their developer at bay, specifies sporting use too iirc





mx wcfc said:


> +Ok,  its late, and I'm struggling a bit, But, there is some thing called "Assets of Community Value" which is  helping pubs stay open,   Can this help for DHFC?


No, it wouldn't help in our case. This was discussed elsewhere, it would simply cause a delay in the event of Meadow eventually selling the ground to someone with our best interests at heart .


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 10, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> No, it wouldn't help in our case. This was discussed elsewhere, it would simply cause a delay in the event of Meadow eventually selling the ground to someone with our best interests at heart .


The Trust did obtain this status for the ground a number of years ago (it was later revoked on a technicality) but have not pursued a fresh application since. For the reason Pink Panther gives, it is not thought that it would be helpful at this time.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 10, 2018)

ACV gives a registered group 6 months to come up with the funds for a purchase, if the owner decides to sell. We'd need to come up with millions - it's not really viable. And that's only if Meadow changed their stance.

It's not been that useful for pubs even really, although a small number have managed it, The Ivy being a great example.


----------



## Harry R (Mar 10, 2018)

GregDHFC said:


> I don't much like Kingstonian.
> 
> I'm very excited to see that Google's suggested route to Tooting's ground involves a tram! Old school.



The trams are brilliant. Direct from East Croydon will probably be quickest for many, but they go as far as Wimbledon and Beckenham. There are also stops very close to Norwood Junction and Morden tube stations.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 10, 2018)

Maybe we should amalgamate the teams and become Tooting and Mitcham and Dulwich Hamlets FC


----------



## alcopop (Mar 10, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> Maybe we should amalgamate the teams and become Tooting and Mitcham and Dulwich Hamlets FC


THats not a bad idea!


----------



## TopCat (Mar 10, 2018)

Welcome to Merton. It's nice 'round here.


----------



## tonysingh (Mar 10, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> Maybe we should amalgamate the teams and become Tooting and Mitcham and Dulwich Hamlets FC





alcopop said:


> THats not a bad idea!



I'd like to hear Mishi's take on this idea...


----------



## EDC (Mar 10, 2018)

tonysingh said:


> I'd like to hear Mishi's take on this idea...


The fact it says Hamlets will send Mishi’s blood pressure into orbit.


----------



## magneze (Mar 10, 2018)

Could call the club "South Ham".


----------



## 1927 (Mar 10, 2018)

Tooting and Mitchamlets FC!


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> Maybe we should amalgamate the teams and become Tooting and Mitcham and Dulwich Hamlets FC


Let's try and attract a younger demographic ad call ourselves, _Toot Da Hamz._


----------



## ska invita (Mar 10, 2018)

Anyone have any info on the CPO activity of the council? when the next meeting might be, what the chances are etc etc


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 10, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Anyone have any info on the CPO activity of the council? when the next meeting might be, what the chances are etc etc


Southwark Council is due to discuss the CPO issue next Tuesday.


----------



## Bill Azzi (Mar 10, 2018)

I think it would be difficult for Meadow to accept an offer from another company as things stand because even though they may double what they paid for the site, there is a great deal more profit for them if the site is developed. They wouldn’t want to sell the site and then see another developer make any profit.

Would one way around this be for Meadow to accept an offer from the council on the basis that if anything other than social housing is built, then Meadow get a percentage of profit from the non-social housing ? If the council did not develop the site then if ever the site were sold to developers then Meadow would get a percentage of that sale, or if it were not sold after say 125 years Meadow would be paid a percentage of its then market value. While that would be too long term for Meadow’s investors they could perhaps sell that right to an insurance company which could take on longer term investments. Also it kicks the problem 125 years down the road when housing /provision of sports grounds may not be any problem.

I would hope the site could then remain undeveloped in the ownership of the council and when the 125 years mark comes along it may be a very different world.

Meadow could then tell their investors they had doubled their money and that no-one will make money off of the site without them getting a cut.
The Council has secured the site for the long term and could charge Dulwich Hamlet a fair rent.
We get to stay on the existing site.

Only an idea, I’m sure others have better. I think we have to look at all possible ways out of this mess.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2018)

Bill Azzi said:


> I think it would be difficult for Meadow to accept an offer from another company as things stand because even though they may double what they paid for the site, there is a great deal more profit for them if the site is developed. They wouldn’t want to sell the site and then see another developer make any profit.
> 
> Would one way around this be for Meadow to accept an offer from the council on the basis that if anything other than social housing is built, then Meadow get a percentage of profit from the non-social housing ? If the council did not develop the site then if ever the site were sold to developers then Meadow would get a percentage of that sale, or if it were not sold after say 125 years Meadow would be paid a percentage of its then market value. While that would be too long term for Meadow’s investors they could perhaps sell that right to an insurance company which could take on longer term investments. Also it kicks the problem 125 years down the road when housing /provision of sports grounds may not be any problem.
> 
> ...


A better deal would be for them to get the money back and a sound kicking in the pants as they leave Champion Hill forever.


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 10, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Southwark Council is due to discuss the CPO issue next Tuesday.


The land acquisition is on the Cabinet agenda for their meeting at 4pm. Basically, it was put on the Cabinet agenda in order that it could be approved.

There is reference in the agenda item to considering a CPO if an offer is refused. That additional step would need to go back to Cabinet for a formal decision. My judgement, fwiw, is that the Council will take any steps necessary. That is not to say that another bid might not be successful.


----------



## Roger D (Mar 10, 2018)

If the council do a CPO they have to pay market rate. After that Meadow would have no claim to anything and given the state of their relationship with Southwark I can't see them offering Meadow anything. It might not even be legal to do so as it would involve public money.

The council plan seems to be flats on the car park and I guess a 3G pitch managed by DHFC, at a reasonable rent, with community usage.

If the council plans upset Meadows investors, frankly who cares. They are business men. They took a punt Southwark would hand over Green Dale's and accept a small  % of low cost housing and that Sadiq Khan would ignore his electoral mandate not to permit building on MOL. They lost, they knew the risks. It's called capitalism which they are big fans of. They can't have it both ways.


----------



## what (Mar 10, 2018)

Got yourselves in the metro, full page as well
Final third: Grounds for complaint


----------



## Bill Azzi (Mar 10, 2018)

I should say I have never had any sympathy for Meadow's investors. Please don't anyone think that !


----------



## magneze (Mar 10, 2018)

CPO for £1. Fuck Meadow.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 11, 2018)

100% If southwark can bone the people that lived on the Heygate with the CPO prices, they can certainly (should, rather) do the same to a multinational development company that knew the risks when they started.


----------



## scousedom (Mar 11, 2018)

Crispy said:


> We love tooting and micham
> We love (ground share #2) too
> They're fun!
> We love tooting and micham
> But meadow we hate you



May I suggest "Hendon and Leatherhead too. Cheers!!" as the second / third line?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 11, 2018)

For what it's worth...I am grateful to tooting for offering a temporary groundshare, a shrewd business deal for them.
As a ground, whisper it, it's one, if not the best in the division..and I've always said it's totally wasted on them! 
It's also a ground that we have NEVER lost an Isthmian League match at! 
But...with regard to Tuesday night: it's also one we've not won a cup semi-final at!


----------



## 59robbery (Mar 11, 2018)

Ah Mishi, a shrewd business deal! I'm not sure there's a lot in it for us - we don't own the ground or benefit from the beer sales. However, and thankfully, we do have an owner who has kept his word by maintaining a workable (just) playing budget.

I'm sure every Tooting supporter will welcome you to Imperial Fields for the rest of the season and no doubt they'll also be hoping your current plight is resolved for the start of the next one.

League games be damned- we did enjoy that semi-final though.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 11, 2018)

59robbery said:


> Ah Mishi, a shrewd business deal! I'm not sure there's a lot in it for us - we don't own the ground or benefit from the beer sales. However, and thankfully, we do have an owner who has kept his word by maintaining a workable (just) playing budget.
> 
> I'm sure every Tooting supporter will welcome you to Imperial Fields for the rest of the season and no doubt they'll also be hoping your current plight is resolved for the start of the next one.
> 
> League games be damned- we did enjoy that semi-final though.



Shrewd business deal or not - I don't give a toss: I'm hugely grateful to Tooting and long may our friendly rivalry continue. Massive thanks, guys.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2018)

More press here:



> But Dulwich Hamlet may yet provide a positive footnote to the story. Meadow have surely bitten off more than they can chew by taking on both Southwark Council and one of the most activist fan-bases in the country.
> 
> Now the club are taking the issue to the political arena by securing a debate in Parliament following meetings with Shadow Sports Minister Dr Rosena Allin-Khan & Lord Kennedy to solve the Dulwich situation and stop football’s land crisis from claiming any more vital community sports venues.
> 
> ...



Grounds for concern: Football’s hidden land crisis & how Dulwich Hamlet are fighting back.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2018)

And fuck Blake Shitty Morgan. Their reputation is in tatters 

Top corporate law firm subject of social media storm after legal letter to football club surfaces online - Legal Cheek


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2018)

Lord Kennedy has been brilliant.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## billbond (Mar 12, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> For what it's worth...I am grateful to tooting for offering a temporary groundshare, a shrewd business deal for them.
> As a ground, whisper it, it's one, if not the best in the division..and I've always said it's totally wasted on them!
> It's also a ground that we have NEVER lost an Isthmian League match at!
> But...with regard to Tuesday night: it's also one we've not won a cup semi-final at!



What about the old sandy Lane one ? Ref to Semi finals
Just wondering what Dulwich Hamlets record was like in the League when being visitors to the old place
Memory has really gone  has i did see a few games there
Always have one bad memory of playing Tooting when Jimmy Rose was about and they beat the Pink and Blues at champion hill 4-1 in the F a cup !
Actually seen them do something i would so love to see Dulwich do, beat a league side
Saw em Beat Swindon at a cold and wet  sandy lane 2-1 with a few mates
Went  to a few of the games  when Dulwich last groundshared with Tooting
felt weird and a little grim if i recall
Im sure this will be better
What a shame this sf was not played a little earler
I know its just words but what a disgrace this company is, you would have felt there would have been a little leeway given and surely some rapport was built up
There will be no Bar takings going to them plus all the bad publicity
I reckon they might really be quite surprised at the backlash and the amount of publicity given to this
I bet there PR man will be busy ha

(sorry typed/banged out on someone elses laptop)


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 12, 2018)

editor said:


> And fuck Blake Shitty Morgan. Their reputation is in tatters
> 
> 
> Top corporate law firm subject of social media storm after legal letter to football club surfaces online - Legal Cheek


I notice one of the responses on there thinks Blake Moron are doing an "awesome" job for their client and that our club is a "terrible" tenant! Can't think why he's posted anonymously.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2018)

Just in case anyone was wondering if Meadow could get even scummier and hateful: the answer is yes.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2018)

Update:

Dulwich Hamlet fans demand access to the club’s war memorial after being locked out by landlords Meadow Residential


----------



## tonysingh (Mar 12, 2018)

editor said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering if Meadow could get even scummier and hateful: the answer is yes.




Wouldn't it be a shame if someone kept knocking them over eh?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 12, 2018)

tonysingh said:


> Wouldn't it be a shame if someone kept knocking them over eh?


Yeah but look at the stout steel posts going in. Permanent fence on its way.


----------



## EDC (Mar 12, 2018)

You can guess who’ll be footing the excessive bill too.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 12, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Yeah but look at the stout steel posts going in. Permanent fence on its way.



That would require planning permission?


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 12, 2018)

EDC said:


> You can guess who’ll be footing the excessive bill too.


Don't see how they can saddle us with any new bills now they've already kicked us out, although I won't be surprised if they try.



19sixtysix said:


> That would require planning permission?


A few years ago a friend who owned a pub erected a short section of 6' high wooden fencing on the boundary with the public footpath to conceal a bin area and the council ordered him to cut it down to 3' after someone complained citing a by-law, so I reckon there's a good chance Meadow don't have permission to do that.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Radical-Cliff (Mar 13, 2018)

editor said:


>




Yep they will need planning permission

Good statement by the Supporters Trust. They should have added Simon Benedict (Northfleet). The previous owner who sold to meadows but retained 25% of Champion Hill.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 13, 2018)

Radical-Cliff said:


> They forgot to address Simon Benedict. The previous owner who sold to meadows but retained 25% of Champion Hill.


----------



## crocustim (Mar 13, 2018)

19sixtysix said:


> That would require planning permission?


Also worth checking if this would need a stopping up order ie if any of this is highways land


----------



## blueheaven (Mar 13, 2018)

It's what they'll soon start doing inside their fence, also without planning permission, that is worrying me. I understand some of the facilities in the main stand are still in use so are probably OK for now, but what's to stop them from vindictively making a start on getting rid of the pitch or the terracing? We desperately need to get the right result from today's council meeting and I fear action needs to happen quickly.


----------



## EDC (Mar 13, 2018)

crocustim said:


> Also worth checking if this would need a stopping up order ie if any of this is highways land


I’ve seen quite a few burnt out scooters on the plastic pitches over the years so it’s also preventing fire brigade access.  What would happen if the sub station caught fire also?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 13, 2018)

Invade! Squat!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 13, 2018)

Radical-Cliff said:


> Yep they will need planning permission


Only if the fence is over 2 metres. Which it probably will be, judging by those posts.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 13, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Only if the fence is over 2 metres. Which it probably will be, judging by those posts.


The previous temporary fencing must be about 2 metres.  Depends whether they intend the fence to be gthe full height of the posts, or whether the posts will be cut down to size.  I'm sure there must be at least some sort of obligation to allow emergency access.  I suspect the Friends of Greendale will know more about how to complain, and to whom.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2018)

Buzzed: Dulwich Hamlet supporters slam Meadow Residential for backfiring trademark scam and demand their stadium back


----------



## billbond (Mar 13, 2018)

what a farce
Disgusting moves by this company Meadows


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2018)

This afternoon:


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2018)

Update: 
Southwark Council to discuss buying Champion Hill freehold from Meadow today, 13th Mar 2018


----------



## Pentax Widget (Mar 13, 2018)

Dulwich Hamlet have even made it into David Squires' football cartoon in the Guardian this week.

David Squires on … West Ham's chaotic cauldron of infighting


----------



## dessiato (Mar 13, 2018)

Hoping for good news tonight. A CPO, £1, and at least two fingers to Meadow.


----------



## bringbackelmo (Mar 13, 2018)

How watertight is a CPO? I presume Meadow would try and fight it? Is it the sort of thing that could drag on?


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2018)

A fresh batch of Hamlet supporting Lords:


----------



## alcopop (Mar 13, 2018)

bringbackelmo said:


> How watertight is a CPO? I presume Meadow would try and fight it? Is it the sort of thing that could drag on?



It doesn’t look particularly speedy 

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/571449/booklet1.pdf


----------



## Nivag (Mar 13, 2018)

dessiato said:


> Hoping for good news tonight. A CPO, £1, and at least two fingers to Meadow.


Well Southwark managed to screw the residents of the Heygate and surrounding estates with one, so they've had plenty of practice.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 13, 2018)

bringbackelmo said:


> How watertight is a CPO? I presume Meadow would try and fight it? Is it the sort of thing that could drag on?


Yes, it could take years. It won't happen overnight, that's for sure.


----------



## EDC (Mar 13, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> The previous temporary fencing must be about 2 metres.  Depends whether they intend the fence to be gthe full height of the posts, or whether the posts will be cut down to size.  I'm sure there must be at least some sort of obligation to allow emergency access.  I suspect the Friends of Greendale will know more about how to complain, and to whom.


They’ve strapped the Heras fencing to it, about1.80m high.  There’s a gate at the car park end with a combination padlock so there is access to the sub-station all be it with bolt cutters if there’s no one one site who knows the combination.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2018)

Another sound spanking for Meadow and their hapless lackeys Blake Morgan



> There is also a takeaway message for lawyers, which is that, in this age of social media, any letter they send may end up in the (very) public domain.  The widespread backlash against Greendales’ actions has not only been directed at Greendales; their lawyers have also found themselves in the middle of a PR nightmare.



Football Ground Owner Scores Own Goal (via Passle)


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2018)

Worth a repost at this important time


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 13, 2018)

Pentax Widget said:


> Dulwich Hamlet have even made it into David Squires' football cartoon in the Guardian this week.
> 
> David Squires on … West Ham's chaotic cauldron of infighting



"Lads, get the collection buckets, West Ham don't like their new stadium"

Bloody love Squires. Fingers on every football pulse. Not bad for a bloke who lives in Australia (I think).


----------



## Roger D (Mar 13, 2018)

Southwark agree in principle to release funds


----------



## Roger D (Mar 13, 2018)

Peter John not messing about.


----------



## pitchfork (Mar 13, 2018)

Dulwich Hamlet’s plight on BBC London News tonight!


----------



## dessiato (Mar 13, 2018)

This is looking hopeful. I really hope the club can be saved.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 13, 2018)

Good news.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 14, 2018)

With luck Meadow will be keen to try to improve their PR after the recent debacle and will work with the council to secure DHFC's future.


----------



## Taper (Mar 14, 2018)

Keep plugging away. I like the focus on the money some are pursuing on social media.


----------



## WNW (Mar 14, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yes, it could take years. It won't happen overnight, that's for sure.



Hi, specialist CPO solicitor here. Yep, a single site CPO will take a minimum of 9 months (if unopposed) to 18 months/2 years if opposed. If Meadow were to chuck resources at it, e.g. judicially review the decision, then looking at the upper limit. Even once you have the CPO in place, it takes another 3-4 months to actually get ownership of the land.

Southwark do, of course, have quite a bit of recent experience of difficult/controversial CPOs (e.g. Aylesbury Estate)


----------



## Taper (Mar 14, 2018)

Let's hope it can be resolved without recourse to the CPO route, and that Meadow bugger off of their own volition.  But if not, this highlights the importance of a successful and sustainable exile from Champion Hill.  That means money ultimately, flowing to the club to maintain a good team.  Also maintaining the momentum that's built around the team and the community's support for it. I don't know if Imperial Fields can provide that beyond this season.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 14, 2018)

meadows will have assess their path here- a shitty year or two with the possible outcome of a CPO  and the chance of a tenfold profit if all goes well or cash in  along previous offers and double their initial stake - bird in hand scenario. I know what I would do


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 14, 2018)

Taper said:


> Let's hope it can be resolved without recourse to the CPO route, and that Meadow bugger off of their own volition.  But if not, this highlights the importance of a successful and sustainable exile from Champion Hill.  That means money ultimately, flowing to the club to maintain a good team.  Also maintaining the momentum that's built around the team and the community's support for it. I don't know if Imperial Fields can provide that beyond this season.


It may have to...but if we get through this we may have to take steps back to move forward. If that means a year or two in exile with lower level football then so be it.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 14, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It may have to...but if we get through this we may have to take steps back to move forward. If that means a year or two in exile with lower level football then so be it.


This is what's really making me angry.  We may have to endure a couple of seasons of groundsharing with a vastly reduced playing budget and inferior team.  The way the non-league pyramid is evolving, with more divisions and more small clubs rising to our level and the one below I wouldn't expect us to slip as far as the county leagues, but it would be a struggle to stay at Premier Division level.  The management team who have built us up from that sort of situation almost a decade ago as a bog-standard D1S side playing in front of 200 will have walked away, then if/when we eventually return to Champion Hill circa 2020 we'll be right back where we were in 2010 and will have to build it all up again on the pitch and will have to hope that all the new supporters we've attracted from the neighbourhood will want to come flocking back again.  If that happens I will make it my life's work to hound Meadow well beyond any involvement they have in our club.


----------



## TonyWalt (Mar 14, 2018)

Not sure if anyone had put this up already....but if you missed our peice on BBC London News yesterday:


----------



## Son of Roy (Mar 14, 2018)

Me too


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2018)

Our good Lord is at it again!


----------



## dervish (Mar 14, 2018)

He's going for a full house isn't he?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 14, 2018)

Sorry to be cynical, does pictures of Lords in scarves make the slightest bit of difference?


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 14, 2018)

Any chance that one of the members of the two  , houses might agree to host a fund raising lunch in their very pleasant riverside restaurant, to raise funds to support us?

Could be a very lucrative venture and an enjoyable day for anyone able to attend.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 14, 2018)

Lets not mention any troughs, just fill the 12th man bucket


----------



## ska invita (Mar 14, 2018)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> Any chance that one of the members of the two  , houses might agree to host a fund raising lunch in their very pleasant riverside restaurant, to raise funds to support us?
> 
> Could be a very lucrative venture and an enjoyable day for anyone able to attend.


Having lunch is something Lords can defintiely do.
Has Sadiq khan done anything other than get someone to do a tweet for him?


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Sorry to be cynical, does pictures of Lords in scarves make the slightest bit of difference?


If you were a Hamlet supporter you'd be heartened by the fact that your plight isn't going unnoticed, if nothing else. It also spells out a message to Evil Meadow that we're not without friends who have influence. No doubt some of those Lords and Baronesses are going to have friends in various planning departments around the UK too...


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 14, 2018)

editor said:


> If you were a Hamlet supporter you'd be heartened by the fact that your plight isn't going unnoticed, if nothing else. It also spells out a message to Evil Meadow that we're not without friends who have influence. No doubt some of those Lords and Baronesses are going to have friends i various planning departments around the UK too...


Exactly! and besides, I now want them all as a panini style sticker collection


----------



## drachir (Mar 14, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> Exactly! and besides, I now want them all as a panini style sticker collection



A John Prescott shiny is something I didn't realise I wanted until now


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 14, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> Exactly! and besides, I now want them all as a panini style sticker collection


Fantastic!



editor said:


> Our good Lord is at it again!


I just hope Roy isn't building the wrong sort of reputation asking all these ladies to "wear this for me and let me take your photograph"!


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 14, 2018)

drachir said:


> A John Prescott shiny is something I didn't realise I wanted until now


I'd pay good money for one of him giving Bennison or McDaniel a "shiner".


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 14, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Having lunch is something Lords can defintiely do.
> Has Sadiq khan done anything other than get someone to do a tweet for him?


Some years ago I attended a private lunch in a dining room in the commons, raising funds for hospital equipment.  It cost money, but was for a good cause and included a very interesting tour of both houses, and was a pleasant experience.   if such could be repeated, all parties could benefit.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 14, 2018)

Anyone know what this is all about? Am I misreading it or have Meadow said we can go back and play?


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Anyone know what this is all about? Am I misreading it or have Meadow said we can go back and play?



Or it's a case of Meadow spouting bullshit to the press.


----------



## NPDHFC (Mar 14, 2018)

From here:
Southwark town hall leaders begin bid to evict Dulwich Hamlet’s controversial landlords


----------



## NPDHFC (Mar 14, 2018)

editor said:


> it's a case of Meadow spouting bullshit to the press.



^this^


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 14, 2018)

NPDHFC said:


> ^this^


Classic 'divide & fall' tactic! 
I would hazard a guess they're not looking forward to the publicity that will come our way on Saturday Sunday...and are trying to con people...

We shall not be fooled!


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2018)

The reality


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 14, 2018)

We've clearly made ourselves intentionally homeless


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 14, 2018)

NPDHFC said:


> View attachment 130025
> 
> From here:
> Southwark town hall leaders begin bid to evict Dulwich Hamlet’s controversial landlords



I have literally no idea what they're playing at. Are they moronic enough to think that all the tweets, pictures and news stories just become null and void if they say in one statement that CH is available to us after all?


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 14, 2018)

NPDHFC said:


> View attachment 130025
> 
> From here:
> Southwark town hall leaders begin bid to evict Dulwich Hamlet’s controversial landlords


That is truly Lord Haw Haw stuff. Bastards. (Even bigger bastards than they already were. )


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2018)

Buzzed: Dulwich Hamlet Committee Chairman slams Meadow Residential for ‘trumped up’ claims


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2018)

NPDHFC said:


> View attachment 130025
> 
> From here:
> Southwark town hall leaders begin bid to evict Dulwich Hamlet’s controversial landlords


I think this is the point where Meadow were hoping that we'll start infighting and attacking the club, blaming them for us having to travel to Tooting last night.

But we're not that stupid, and Meadow's filthy reputation as a bunch of mendacious, scheming cunts precedes them.


----------



## Radical-Cliff (Mar 14, 2018)

Bloody hell - is there no end to meadow tactics.
No public statements or announcement like they did when they was kicking us out. 

I’m sure peter meadows bennison needs the games back at Champion Hill, so they can pay the club house bills and the general managers salary and not use their American pension fund money. 

Andrew McDaniel is weak and spineless for allowing peter’s ego get out of control. 

Just let this go and move on meadow.


----------



## liamdhfc (Mar 14, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Anyone know what this is all about? Am I misreading it or have Meadow said we can go back and play?




I can confirm we have received no contact from Meadow regarding the stadium and the last correspondence advised us to tell everybody associated with the club that our licence had been revoked with immediate effect.
This is to try to take the heat off them but we are not going away even if they take the club down.


----------



## YTC (Mar 15, 2018)

The heat's going nowhere, despite 'beast from the east 2'

Get ready...


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 15, 2018)

Nivag said:


> Well Southwark managed to screw the residents of the Heygate and surrounding estates with one, so they've had plenty of practice.


Indeed,all while Peter John and his cronies sucked the developers balls. It's nice of him to support your plight whilst slinging out a huge working class community. what a shameless cunt.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2018)

sealion said:


> Indeed,all while Peter John and his cronies sucked the developers balls. It's nice of him to support your plight whilst slinging out a huge working class of community. what a shameless cunt.


Maybe he learnt his lesson. Maybe things are finally changing. Either way, I'm not going to criticise the council for how they're trying to help Hamlet, and I hope other councils take an equally enlightened view for all the other community clubs and ventures struggling to survive as the developers encircle. 

That said, there should have been criminal charges raised for what happened at the Heygate.


----------



## sealion (Mar 15, 2018)

editor said:


> That said, there should have been criminal charges raised for what happened at the Heygate.


Agreed. 


editor said:


> I'm not going to criticise the council for how they're trying to help Hamlet


Yes it's bitter sweet. I am glad they are too but there is still a lot of anger towards him after what he presided over. Anyway,good luck with it all,it seems a right mess.


----------



## BrandNewGuy (Mar 15, 2018)

Absolutely agree. It was the Lib Dem / Lab coalition that put together the criminal Heygate shambles – Labour signed the final documents with LendLease, but that was just six weeks after winning overall control in 2010. Doesn't excuse them, but to keep on saying the Council can do no good is not just unhelpful, but wrong. If anything good has come out of the Heygate – and Aylesbury – scandals it's that the spotlight is on the Council and that residents are now watching their every move.


----------



## pinknblue (Mar 15, 2018)

I've sent a couple of 'enquiries' to Meadow Residential at Contact us | Meadow Residential LLP and am really surprised I haven't received a reply yet!!    Perhaps a few others could try the same thing and see they get a response?


----------



## clog (Mar 15, 2018)

As I understand it the Aylesbury residents are still in a mess so it's not as though the council have learned from the Heygate scandal and decided to act decently towards them... 

It's good they are helping Dulwich but they deserve a lot more scrutiny over some of their other deals. The rest of the Elephant redevelopment will show how much they have truly learned.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 15, 2018)

NPDHFC said:


> View attachment 130025
> 
> From here:
> Southwark town hall leaders begin bid to evict Dulwich Hamlet’s controversial landlords



“It’s our job to mindlessly destroy communities, not yours”


----------



## dessiato (Mar 16, 2018)

I


pinknblue said:


> I've sent a couple of 'enquiries' to Meadow Residential at Contact us | Meadow Residential LLP and am really surprised I haven't received a reply yet!!    Perhaps a few others could try the same thing and see they get a response?


I've just asked them why they haven't got listed under current projects their attempt at destroying a 125 year old, much loved local football club. Do you think I'll get a quick response?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 16, 2018)

The Heygate and Champion Hill are two different issues.
The problems with council housing go way back before the Heygate, and this thread IS NOT about that.
SAVE DULWICH HAMLET...at Champion Hill since 1902!


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 16, 2018)

Although I've made a bit of fun of the Dulwich Hamlet forum at times, just throwing some solidarity your way with your battle over the ground and your cuntish landlords. These issues always rise above footy rivalry, and for me, no matter what club, when it comes to fighting the profiteering and commercialisation of football and its money-makers over the interests of fans, club/ground history, and affects on the wider community.

All the best with the march too (I'm sure you'll do a better job than my lot - West Ham - managed with our farce )


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 16, 2018)

stethoscope said:


> All the best with the march too (I'm sure you'll do a better job than my lot - West Ham - managed with our farce )


If Peter Bennison turns up dressed like a military dictator I can't guarantee I won't throw things at him!


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 16, 2018)

Helen Hayes is raising Dulwich Hamlet in the commons (live right now, BBC Parliament channel).


----------



## 3010 (Mar 16, 2018)

stethoscope said:


> Helen Hayes is raising Dulwich Hamlet in the commons (live right now, BBC Parliament channel).



Unfortunately it looks like there are only about 10 people in the chamber!


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 16, 2018)

3010 said:


> Unfortunately it looks like there are only about 10 people in the chamber!



Pretty much a usual day in the commons tbh!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 16, 2018)

3010 said:


> Unfortunately it looks like there are only about 10 people in the chamber!



Maybe we'll get lucky and more than half of them will be awake.


----------



## 3010 (Mar 16, 2018)

Slightly more than the Met Police away support on Tuesday:


----------



## Roger D (Mar 16, 2018)

MP's usually travel back to their constituency on Friday to permit Saturday surgeries etc. These debates are rarely well attended tbh, even by the standards of the Commons.


----------



## Taper (Mar 16, 2018)

That was a good turnout for an Adjournment Debate. It's usually the MP, a minister and two whips. Key point was the response from the Government which I thought was positive for a debate like this. A huge success, particularly allied with a be-scarfed picture of the Leader of the Opposition and Gavin. Congratulations to all involved in the delegation and to Helen Hayes.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 16, 2018)

The important thing is that the government will now put pressure on meadows to resolve this asap with DHFC the priority or they will send in a mediator. Fuck you Meadows!


----------



## Christian Burt (Mar 16, 2018)

There appeared to be strong cross-party support.
Well done all!


----------



## 3010 (Mar 16, 2018)

Taper said:


> That was a good turnout for an Adjournment Debate. It's usually the MP, a minister and two whips. Key point was the response from the Government which I thought was positive for a debate like this. A huge success, particularly allied with a be-scarfed picture of the Leader of the Opposition and Gavin. Congratulations to all involved in the delegation and to Helen Hayes.


Yes, well done to Helen Hayes and all involved. Anyone know where Harriet Harman was as the ground is actually in her constituency? A bit poor that she didn't appear to be there.


----------



## Roger D (Mar 16, 2018)

Interesting


----------



## EDC (Mar 16, 2018)

Presume ..... The I’s have it.... is a good result?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 16, 2018)

Well done everyone.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 16, 2018)

3010 said:


> Slightly more than the Met Police away support on Tuesday:


a change from the usual rabble in there.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 16, 2018)

Christian Burt said:


> There appeared to be strong cross-party support.
> Well done all!


Great speech from Helen Hayes, supportive comments from 3 of her backbench colleagues and a very encouraging response from Sports Minister Tracey Crouch, who revealed that she went to a few Hamlet matches whilst living at Herne Hill, and pledged to intervene to impose an independent mediator to resolve the situation if Meadow continues to be obstructive and unco-operative .


----------



## alcopop (Mar 16, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> The important thing is that the government will now put pressure on meadows to resolve this asap with DHFC the priority or they will send in a mediator. Fuck you Meadows!


That seems slightly optimistic. No?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 16, 2018)

alcopop said:


> That seems slightly optimistic. No?


With good grounds, but as ever thanks for your input. As valuable as it is informed.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 16, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> With good grounds, but as ever thanks for your input. As valuable as it is informed.


No worries. Very kind. Thank you!


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 16, 2018)

alcopop said:


> That seems slightly optimistic. No?


Correct. No.


----------



## YTC (Mar 16, 2018)

Incredibly good result for us today. Felt better than Billericay the other week.

The tide has turned, and there's only a few minutes of the 90 left.


----------



## pinknblue (Mar 16, 2018)

dessiato said:


> I
> 
> I've just asked them why they haven't got listed under current projects their attempt at destroying a 125 year old, much loved local football club. Do you think I'll get a quick response?



Maybe in another 125 years! Oh, wait, maybe they'll go bankrupt in the next 12 months due to their insidious, twisted, despicable ways and not bother replying at all!


----------



## MrFouldsy (Mar 16, 2018)

That was a brilliant result. The Ministers response was much more than I expected. Two hugely tangible things 

1. For Dulwich - a government appointment mediator, with the direction to uphold the club's interest

2. A Supporters Direct review into club ownership - with legislation a possibility

Huge result. 

The usual response would be that this is a local issue that Govt cannot intervene with. 

Be proud.


----------



## Bill Azzi (Mar 17, 2018)

A transcript of the debate is on the House of Commons site.
Dulwich Hamlet Football Club - Hansard Online


----------



## dessiato (Mar 17, 2018)

Good luck with the protest today. I can't be there, but will be in spirit.

I'm going to need a pink and blue scarf.


----------



## mickydoodle (Mar 17, 2018)

Update from the Pitchero Non-league site: Latest On Dulwich Hamlet`s Champion Hill Situation...... - Pitchero Non-League


----------



## 3010 (Mar 19, 2018)

Lord Kennedy named as a well deserved Campaigner of the Week for his Hamlet efforts:


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2018)

More Lords!


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2018)

Another law firm slams into those charlatans Blake Morgan 



> *Prior rights and bad faith*
> The club has used its name since 1893; presumably, it has also used its nickname, “The Hamlet”, and its initials, “DHFC”, for quite some time.  Whilst it seems it has not opted to register those names as trade marks, it is very likely to have acquired unregistered rights in those names.  Earlier, unregistered rights can provide a basis for challenging the registration of a later trade mark and a defence to trade mark claims.
> 
> Perhaps equally significantly, a trade mark registered in bad faith is liable to be declared invalid.  Bad faith has moral overtones and encompasses not only dishonesty, but also dealings which fall short of objectively assessed standards of acceptable commercial behaviour.  From the outside looking in, and without the benefit of the full facts, it seems difficult to discern good faith motives in this case.



Red card, ref! Prior rights and bad faith as defences to trade mark claims


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 20, 2018)

The House of Lords looks a diverse place to work


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> The House of Lords looks a diverse place to work


 Feel free to start a thread in the UK politics forum about the lack of diversity in the House of Lords. This is a thread about a much-loved community club's current parlous predicament.


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 20, 2018)

There is unanimous thinking amongst IP Practitioners on the point of the UKTM Applications for Registration. I won't go into the legal ins & outs, because the arguments can be summated in one word :

BULLSHIT.

It's been hugely damaging for Blake Morgan's reputation.
They have become a laughing stock in Temple, Lincoln's & Gray's Inns, plus the pubs and bars surrounding them. It's the talk of the town amongst IP Practitioners.

And not positive talk, I will add.

Of course, if you're in agreement with the many, many Practitioners on the point, you can always file a complaint to the SRA, here :
Reporting an individual or firm

To quote the SRA itself, "*you should report the matter directly to us if you think a firm or anyone regulated by us has breached an SRA Principle*." [their emphasis, in bold]

You can either complain about the firm, Blake Morgan, whose SRA ID number is 613715;
or you can complain about the apparent signatory whose email address is found upon the letter as the only identifying mark, Mr Daniel Kidd, whose SRA ID number is 317109.

It may even be that the Firm has self-reported [although it should be said that that course relies upon their having a moral compass and a sense of ethics];
it may even be that other Practitioners have reported them to the SRA...

In any case, if you [plural] feel aggrieved, or if you are of the honest opinion that Blake Morgan LLP have brought the profession into disrepute by their actions, then you should absolutely fill out this form:
report form (DOC 95KB, 5 pages)

Don't forget to quote those SRAIDs!


----------



## billbond (Mar 20, 2018)

Next door neighbor of mine from a few years ago Grove Park,i asked him if he could get on the Dulwich hamlet "story"(tbf  he was aware of the trouble at the club)
Good lad has done lots of stuff on the club, works for a tv station
Lots of re tweets and articles etc
Not sure i can do this(if problem editor remove) but why not have a look or follow via Twitter
Used to do reporting local club Millwall as well
Lots of interesting articles etc on this subject




*Lee Wellings*‏Verified account @LeeW_Sport 
Lee Wellings


----------



## Nivag (Mar 20, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> There is unanimous thinking amongst IP Practitioners on the point of the UKTM Applications for Registration. I won't go into the legal ins & outs, because the arguments can be summated in one word :
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> 
> ...


I wonder if anyone from Deutsche Bank have reported them as well.
Blake Morgan and Deutsche turn to ADR to resolve bank's £8.4m negligence claim against firm


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 20, 2018)

billbond said:


> Next door neighbor of mine from a few years ago Grove Park,i asked him if he could get on the Dulwich hamlet "story"(tbf  he was aware of the trouble at the club)
> Good lad has done lots of stuff on the club, works for a tv station
> Lots of re tweets and articles etc
> Not sure i can do this(if problem editor remove) but why not have a look or follow via Twitter
> ...



Good times. Saw his piece on al jazeera after it was tweeted.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Feel free to start a thread in the UK politics forum about the lack of diversity in the House of Lords. This is a thread about a much-loved community club's current parlous predicament.



Well half the posts on this thread are pictures of self serving unelected smug bastards wearing a scarf of a club they’ve probably never heard of for a photo op so I do actually think it’s relevant. I know you need support but there has to be a better way than enlisting those fuckwits. Seems a very odd union.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Well half the posts on this thread are pictures of self serving unelected smug bastards wearing a scarf of a club they’ve probably never heard of for a photo op so I do actually think it’s relevant. I know you need support but there has to be a better way than enlisting those fuckwits. Seems a very odd union.


And on that note you're banned from this thread.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 21, 2018)

Well, actually...

I thought you guys already knew that Meadow are linked, through a number of transactions, to the Kushner Company?
Stake dinner: What does Kushner Companies actually own?

The links are indirect, but well known in NY at least.
Meadow -> Kushner Company -> Jared Kushner & Steve Bannon -> Cambridge Analytica

Not aware of a CA link to Zippo's Circus, though.


----------



## liamdhfc (Mar 21, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Well half the posts on this thread are pictures of self serving unelected smug bastards wearing a scarf of a club they’ve probably never heard of for a photo op so I do actually think it’s relevant. I know you need support but there has to be a better way than enlisting those fuckwits. Seems a very odd union.



Actually, what it shows is support from the very aristocracy that people like Meadow get investment from and raises the real possibility that those people will not support them in future rounds of funding.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 21, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> Well, actually...
> 
> I thought you guys already knew that Meadow are linked, through a number of transactions, to the Kushner Company?
> Stake dinner: What does Kushner Companies actually own?
> ...


Hi HELVETICVS , just thought I'd ask what I'm sure many of us are thinking, who are you. You seem to have appeared somewhat suddenly with seemingly a lot of information, care to introduce your self a little. Not having a go, just curious, and as you can imagine we are all a little cagey round here given the circumstance.
Cheers
Ev


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 21, 2018)

The Avatar should explain it well enough.

I'm a great friend of the non-league game and I've followed what has been done to your club for a number of years, having my suspicions as to what the endgame would be on this. Sadly, that has played out as I thought it would.

It wasn't appropriate for me to give my tuppence worth until the TM situation arose. Now it is.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2018)

Fantastic


----------



## Jimbob73 (Mar 21, 2018)

btw that's me @sitdown_Jim if anyone wants to follow on twitter. I always follow back, although may people don't seem to bother, bit rude really.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 21, 2018)

Jimbob73 said:


> btw that's me @sitdown_Jim if anyone wants to follow on twitter. I always follow back, although may people don't seem to bother, bit rude really.


Don't do Twitter myself but thanks for posting Jim.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Mar 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Fantastic



Good work - bringing that to their attention.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2018)

Lord Kennedy on Twitter

Lord Kennedy on Twitter

Lord Kennedy on Twitter

Lord Kennedy on Twitter

Lord Kennedy on Twitter

Lord Kennedy on Twitter

Lord Kennedy on Twitter


----------



## 3010 (Mar 22, 2018)

editor said:


> Lord Kennedy on Twitter
> 
> Lord Kennedy on Twitter
> 
> ...




Looks like he's going for back to back Campaigner of the Week awards!


----------



## YTC (Mar 22, 2018)

HELVETICVS said:


> The Avatar should explain it well enough.
> 
> I'm a great friend of the non-league game and I've followed what has been done to your club for a number of years, having my suspicions as to what the endgame would be on this. Sadly, that has played out as I thought it would.
> 
> It wasn't appropriate for me to give my tuppence worth until the TM situation arose. Now it is.



Anthony of Switzerland - A good friend to Millwall AMS group and DHFC it would seem.


----------



## Reg Merritt (Mar 22, 2018)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> Good work - bringing that to their attention.


DHFC IN The Times


YTC said:


> Anthony of Switzerland - A good friend to Millwall AMS group and DHFC it would seem.


Article in The Times about Dulwich Hamlet today saying how much she missed the sound of the crowd cheering on Saturdays.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Mar 22, 2018)

she didn't hear any drums then.....................


----------



## Fingers (Mar 24, 2018)

Full Panini sticker collection here

Supporters


----------



## Fingers (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2018)

Some news coverage in their own back yard is going to upset Evil Meadow. Good. 

A 125-year-old U.K. team is fighting a New York real estate developer


----------



## dcdulwich (Mar 27, 2018)

Just a reminder that Roy Kennedy has a question for oral answer in the Chamber of the House of Lords tomorrow (Weds). 

The question session starts at 3pm and his is the third of three questions scheduled. Oral questions are a bit more relaxed than in the Commons so a number of peers may raise supplementary points - and be given quite a bit of latitude in doing so. The subject of his question, as printed on the order paper, is as follows: 

“Risks to community football clubs from land development proposals - Lord Kennedy of Southwark”

The link to the online streaming of the session (and where a recording of it will become available) is here: Parliamentlive.tv


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2018)

Just to keep the story out there: 
Dulwich Hamlet in the Hansard – politicians pledge their backing to the community club


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 29, 2018)

Muy splendido, editor. 
Muy splendido.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2018)

And another damning article 

Greedy Developers Ransacked London, and They're Now Ruining Its Football


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 29, 2018)

editor said:


> And another damning article
> 
> Greedy Developers Ransacked London, and They're Now Ruining Its Football


Makes a change from "bloody hipsters ruining football"!


----------



## HELVETICVS (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Radical-Cliff (Apr 2, 2018)

(1)
Based on Liam’s statement. 
The Chairman's Column - News - Dulwich Hamlet Football Club

Considering the age of the Club. 
Who does the trade mark belong to? Or who will be the guardian of it?


Dulwich Hamlet FC LTD, incorporated in 1993 - meadow having 98%share option

Or

Supporters Trust/Comittee?


How can we safeguard our trademark? 

(2)
If there were non declarations of funds by the operators and debt as suggested in post 15471850 . In the name of Dulwich Hamlet FC LTD. 

Can the Directors Liam and Tom report the owners/caretakers/Other Director to the Police/ Scotland Yard?

If they believe suspicious activity has taken place since 2013/2014 - to date  when Meadows Partners have been involved - providing they have evidence? 

As mentioned in post # 154886 of the possible MITC fraud taking place. Is this enough to start.


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 2, 2018)

What’s the latest on our situation? Have the council scheduled any talks with Meadow?


----------



## Radical-Cliff (Apr 5, 2018)

Any update. 
liamdhfc alcopop YTC 

HELVETICVS could the current directors report meadows Partners.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 5, 2018)

Somebody has just posted up on facebook that they went past the ground today at 11.32 and the floodlights were on!!! I trust that's not on our meter.

edit, and apparently the grass is being cut, so... fingers crossed for some good news soon.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 5, 2018)

.dp


----------



## Jimbob73 (Apr 5, 2018)

at least some maintenance is being done. Don't want it looking like the Valley in the 80's 
Tiny tiny bit of hope of some news.


----------



## Pavel (Apr 5, 2018)

Jack Pit-Brooke has said today that Southwark made a written offer to meadow last week. Meadow haven't even acknowledged that they have received it yet....


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2018)

Pavel said:


> Jack Pit-Brooke has said today that Southwark made a written offer to meadow last week. Meadow haven't even acknowledged that they have received it yet....



They are such a filthy, scummy company.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 5, 2018)

editor said:


> They are such a filthy, scummy company.


They seem to have rejigged their personnel page, I don't remember a Blake Bennison trotting straight out of Uni into a top job before. Sure theres no relation, obvs, and even if there were, a full and thorough selection process would of been in place.

Just checked Blakes facebook, and yep hes the son, in case there was any doubt.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## EDC (Apr 5, 2018)

Something tells me whatever brand it is will soon to get a shitload of negative Twitter publicity.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 5, 2018)

EDC said:


> Something tells me whatever brand it is will soon to get a shitload of negative Twitter publicity.


Be a shame if a couple of hundred people turned up to disrupt the photo-shoot.


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 6, 2018)

Lord Harris of Peckham getting in the act nice to have a Tory Peer who is local!!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 6, 2018)

agreed, vital that in the campaign to Save Dulwich Hamlet we keep it cross party and inclusive
so very much welcome Greens, LibDems, Tories, cross bencher's and Labour

and well done to Lord Kennedy for organising such a great cross section of House of Commons/Lords support


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 6, 2018)

The Greens have NEVER supported anything the Club has tried to develop EVER. I wouldn't piss on them if they were on fire.


----------



## GregDHFC (Apr 6, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The Greens have NEVER supported anything the Club has tried to develop EVER. I wouldn't piss on them if they were on fire.



But given that it is us who are on fire in this situation, would you let them help put us out (by pissing or otherwise)?


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 6, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> agreed, vital that in the campaign to Save Dulwich Hamlet we keep it cross party and inclusive
> so very much welcome Greens, LibDems, Tories, cross bencher's and Labour
> 
> and well done to Lord Kennedy for organising such a great cross section of House of Commons/Lords support



Yes indeed great job by Lord Kennedy however my other half who knows Lord Harris well got in touch with him to promote the cause!!!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 6, 2018)

well done to her, apologies if came across as just Lord Kennedy
I know lots of people have links and are using to benefit the Club


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 6, 2018)

GregDHFC said:


> But given that it is us who are on fire in this situation, would you let them help put us out (by pissing or otherwise)?


They can support it, but both politically and to me personally they are a TOTAL irrelevance.
Tell you what, seeing as it's us who are on fire in this situation...let's get UKIP on board as well, eh? 
I hold the Greens in as much contempt as the Greens to be honest. Can't stand either of those pursuasions.


----------



## YTC (Apr 6, 2018)

Latest:

Council have made an offer, Meadow still haven't acknowledged receipt of it.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 6, 2018)

YTC said:


> Latest:
> 
> Council have made an offer, Meadow still haven't acknowledged receipt of it.


Doesn't surprise me. Typical arrogance and no class whatsoever. Any idea of the possible timeframe for initiating CPO procedure now Meadow are simply refusing to enter into any dialogue?


----------



## YTC (Apr 6, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Doesn't surprise me. Typical arrogance and no class whatsoever. Any idea of the possible timeframe for initiating CPO procedure now Meadow are simply refusing to enter into any dialogue?



Given the profile of this specifically, I'd say 2 years for a CPO from last month.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2018)

And in the Spanish media (auto translation) 



> Dulwich Hamlet FC, the example of English football
> 
> The historic club in south-east London has recently seen Meadow, the company that ran the club and owns its stadium, expelled them from their home and even banned the use of their own name. However, the fight of its fans and the support of local politicians could unleash a government action focused on protecting clubs from their owners.
> By Juan Corellano | 02/04/2018 DULWICH HAMLET
> ...



El Dulwich Hamlet FC, el ejemplo a seguir del fútbol inglés


----------



## Roger D (Apr 6, 2018)

YTC said:


> Given the profile of this specifically, I'd say 2 years for a CPO from last month.



Unfortunately if we do get the stadium back in two years we'll need to factor in time for the pitch etc. to get sorted as I doubt Meadow will maintain the place. Realistically the club won't be back immediately after any compulsory purchase sadly. We are looking at at least two seasons out of Dulwich and probably at least part of a third season.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Apr 8, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> They can support it, but both politically and to me personally they are a TOTAL irrelevance.
> Tell you what, seeing as it's us who are on fire in this situation...let's get UKIP on board as well, eh?
> I hold the Greens in as much contempt as the Greens to be honest. Can't stand either of those pursuasions.



Cheers Mishi, so nice that you think we’re as bad as UKIP.


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 8, 2018)

Where is our resident legal expert gone used to enjoy reading his posts?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 8, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> Where is our resident legal expert gone used to enjoy reading his posts?



Quite. HELVETICVS, where art thou?


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 8, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Quite. HELVETICVS, where art thou?


Surely he's allowed a weekend off once in a while? I think I'd need to recharge my batteries after such exhaustive research!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 8, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Surely he's allowed a weekend off once in a while? I think I'd need to recharge my batteries after such exhaustive research!



It just feels like he's been quieter for longer. His seriealised deconstruction of Tamplin was one of the highlights of my day to day routine.


----------



## YTC (Apr 8, 2018)

He may be helping other clubs in similar situations, like a non league vigilante.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 8, 2018)

Buffalo Bill said:


> Cheers Mishi, so nice that you think we’re as bad as UKIP.


That is not what I said. I would say ukip at their height were far worse as they are potentially so dangerous.
The greens opposed the building of the current ground and every ground development since. I personally have no time for the greens at all.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 8, 2018)

Iam sure I have a few tweets from LibDem Cllr Barber talking about match day chaos and noise (and drumming) and a leaflet handed out by Simon Hughes ex MP opposing any development on the site, but honestly think we need as broad a front as possible on Southwark Council and that includes Greens, LibDems, Conservatives and labour - as for UKIP I believe are well aware of their policies which stand in total opposition to all we stand for at Dulwich Hamlet and dont and wont have any Councillors on Southwark Council anyway


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 8, 2018)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Quite. HELVETICVS, where art thou?


I do hope he hasn't been warned off.


----------



## YTC (Apr 8, 2018)

mx wcfc said:


> I do hope he hasn't been warned off.



Something tells me thats not the case.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Apr 8, 2018)

Suspect he's a busy lad.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Apr 9, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> That is not what I said. I would say ukip at their height were far worse as they are potentially so dangerous.
> The greens opposed the building of the current ground and every ground development since. I personally have no time for the greens at all.



You do realise that there a few active Greens, myself included, who support the club? Personally, I didn't like the Meadow redevelopment plans at all, and am happy that the council rejected them. What happened 25 years ago I can't really comment on, as I wasn't resident on this side of the river, but I will say that the car park is a major blight on the area.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 9, 2018)

editor said:


> And in the Spanish media (auto translation)
> 
> 
> 
> El Dulwich Hamlet FC, el ejemplo a seguir del fútbol inglés


I've just sent that to Meadow asking for a comment.


----------



## Roger D (Apr 9, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Iam sure I have a few tweets from LibDem Cllr Barber talking about match day chaos and noise (and drumming) and a leaflet handed out by Simon Hughes ex MP opposing any development on the site, but honestly think we need as broad a front as possible on Southwark Council and that includes Greens, LibDems, Conservatives and labour - as for UKIP I believe are well aware of their policies which stand in total opposition to all we stand for at Dulwich Hamlet and dont and wont have any Councillors on Southwark Council anyway



From memory it was a Labour council that blocked the Hambase apication on the basis it involved building on MOL.

Had the Meadow proposal the current Labour council would almost certainly have rejected it, amongst other reasons, because it involved building on MOL.

It is a Labour London Mayor who, had Southwark passed it, would have called it in and rejected it. He has an electoral mandate to do so.

The simple fact is that building on MOL is now all but impossible. Mainstream political belief is that it is unacceptable. This is not solely a Green policy in 2018.

The world has moved on. We can either stand here and howl into the wind about the good old days or we recognise the politicL realities of where the club is and work within them.

Party politics needs to be kept out of this unless the local politicians make that impossible. With pretty much cross party consensus existing we can only lose if this turns party political.

Not living in London I don't know what the local electoral cycle is but just to add if you have imminent elections the political purdah period has started which will impact what council officers can do / say in public. One to be aware of.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 9, 2018)

Buffalo Bill said:


> You do realise that there a few active Greens, myself included, who support the club? Personally, I didn't like the Meadow redevelopment plans at all, and am happy that the council rejected them. What happened 25 years ago I can't really comment on, as I wasn't resident on this side of the river, but I will say that the car park is a major blight on the area.


Yes, I do. Your point is? I also know of several Lib Dems, and several Conservative voters who support our club.
I support Dulwich Hamlet. I do not really care who others vote for as long as they don't break our ground regulations and rules while attending our games. Persomally speaking, I think that the wasteland known as the sportsground that was called Greendale, and before that one of the old Champion Hill grounds that ocassionally held 10,000 fans for big games in the 1920's (despite Green supporters claiming it has never been developed) is a huge eyesore, far more than a car park. Each to their own.


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 9, 2018)

Where does Cllcr Barber stand on this isn’t CH part of his ward? He normally has a few things to say! Aren’t their local elections coming up?


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 9, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> Where does Cllcr Barber stand on this isn’t CH part of his ward? He normally has a few things to say! Aren’t their local elections coming up?


Local council elections are on Thursday 3rd May.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2018)

Good news Dulwich Hamlet to stay At Tooting while locked out of their own ground by evil landlords Meadow Residential


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 10, 2018)

Need to start working on that Dulwich Hamlet FC in exile logo


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 11, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Need to start working on that Dulwich Hamlet FC in exile logo


 Why?


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Why?


Why ever not? A logo helps communicate a message and the fact that we no longer play in our proper ground is a fairly important message to get out, I would have thought.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 11, 2018)

editor said:


> Why ever not? A logo helps communicate a message and the fact that we no longer play in our proper ground is a fairly important message to get out, I would have thought.


Well yes, if it's for a sticker, or t-shirt...but otherwise?


----------



## NPDHFC (Apr 11, 2018)

What if it was for use.....on the internet?


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Well yes, if it's for a sticker, or t-shirt...but otherwise?


Hang on. You asked why anyone should bother with a logo. I gave you a good reason. So why are you still quibbling?


----------



## tonysingh (Apr 11, 2018)

NPDHFC said:


> What if it was for use.....on the internet?



Or stickers.....stickers by the hundreds to get the message out in a different way?


----------



## YTC (Apr 11, 2018)

This has gone full urban. Kudos everyone.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 11, 2018)

editor said:


> Hang on. You asked why anyone should bother with a logo. I gave you a good reason. So why are you still quibbling?


Because it's what he does, and he always has to have the final word!


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 11, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Well yes, if it's for a sticker, or t-shirt...but otherwise?


----------



## tunstallhill (Apr 11, 2018)

whats the latest with this? been following from a distance (sunderland) and last thing i read was the article which mentioned rio ferdinand putting money in. now it seems that Sadiq Khan and the local council are fighting for the side of DHFC? surely a good sign? how likely is it that DHFC will return to champion hill, either in the short term or long term? 

if the worst were to happen, would the club survive, and would they find a new permanent home? 

sorry if all of this has been covered, i've read what i can and its not very clear what the current state of play is.

i really enjoyed my day out there in 2016, had a soft spot for Dulwich ever since and sometimes wear my pink and blue scarf out and about in sunderland


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 11, 2018)

The answer to your questions is...how long is the proverbial piece of string?

Rio was part of a housing consortium that want to buy the ground off of Meadow Residential, but thus far they are not budging.
There are apparently other interested parties too, who are football friendly.
Southwark Council have said they will issue a compulsory purchase order, but all of these things take time.
As it stands our squad are out of contract at the end of the season but the directors of the Football Club Limited are working very hard to get sponsorship and a budget plan in place for next season.
It all depends on when Meadow finally see sense and sell up, as far as I am concerned.
Ground wise, we have a ground share agreement in place with Tooting & Mitcham United, who-despite being our rivals-have been very good to us.


----------



## tunstallhill (Apr 11, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The answer to your questions is...how long is the proverbial piece of string?
> 
> Rio was part of a housing consortium that want to buy the ground off of Meadow Residential, but thus far they are not budging.
> There are apparently other interested parties too, who are football friendly.
> ...



so how does that work, if the council issue a CPO, they then have to buy the land for market value, does the club then need to buy the land from the council, or will you become tenants to the council? 

either way, if i'm reading that right, then at some point in the future it is highly likely that Dulwich will be playing back at Champion Hill ?

its refreshing to see the local council taking up a morally correct position.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 11, 2018)

yes, envisaged sticker, maybe t shirt,  maybe even a scarf
other teams who have been exiled make a big point of pointing it out at every opportunity to highlight their plight


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 11, 2018)

it might be that the Council enter into a partnership on the housing with the consortium housing arm and separately lease the ground to the consortium
but thats all speculation,
the priority is the CPO which unfortunately will take time, hopeful the Sports Minister will put pressure on to speed up Meadow obvious time wasting tactics


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah, what's happening with this mediator?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Nivag (Apr 11, 2018)

PartisanDulwich said:


> it might be that the Council enter into a partnership on the housing with the consortium housing arm and separately lease the ground to the consortium
> but thats all speculation,
> the priority is the CPO which unfortunately will take time, hopeful the Sports Minister will put pressure on to speed up Meadow obvious time wasting tactics


Fuck me, if they go with the same firm as the Heygate debacle might as well kiss good bye to the ground.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2018)

Nivag said:


> Fuck me, if they go with the same firm as the Heygate debacle might as well kiss good bye to the ground.


We'll be dispersed all over London and the south!


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2018)

In case anyone missed it: 
Buy a football stadium, kick club out, build flats... Dulwich Hamlet's fight


----------



## ska invita (Apr 13, 2018)

Has Khan actually done anything? Maybe a better question, what power does the mayor have to act in such situations?


----------



## YTC (Apr 13, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Has Khan actually done anything? Maybe a better question, what power does the mayor have to act in such situations?



Not only does he have the final say on planning, but if you're a hedge fund that ploughs half your 1.3 billion into london property, not a great look to have the mayor of that city (soon to become 80 odd % labour) telling you you're cunts.

Can't imagine it makes Meadow's investors particularly happy.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 13, 2018)

editor said:


> In case anyone missed it:
> Buy a football stadium, kick club out, build flats... Dulwich Hamlet's fight


I wanted to send that to Meadow Residential via twitter, but can't find a live MR account there. Is it just me?

Hopefully, if enough people keep irritating them they'll give up, a bit like the Ghandi approach.


----------



## YTC (Apr 13, 2018)

dessiato said:


> I wanted to send that to Meadow Residential via twitter, but can't find a live MR account there. Is it just me?
> 
> Hopefully, if enough people keep irritating them they'll give up, a bit like the Ghandi approach.



They don't have any social. For good reason it seems.


----------



## tunstallhill (Apr 13, 2018)

good publicity that


----------



## dessiato (Apr 13, 2018)

YTC said:


> They don't have any social. For good reason it seems.


I've sent it to their "contact us." I'm not sure I'll get a reply.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 13, 2018)

whats meadow address in New York


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 14, 2018)

Meadow Partners


----------



## dessiato (Apr 14, 2018)

Apologies for the length of this, I have just written this to the US office. Critique before I hit send, please.



> Sir
> 
> I would like to draw your attention to the very negative behaviour of your London office, and the now high profile campaign, which is still developing, the associated damage to your reputation around their dealings with Dulwich Hamlet FC, and their planned destruction of a much valued community asset.
> 
> ...



I'm not normally a DHFC supporter, but want to do what I can to help stop the destruction of lower level football. Maybe one day I'll need the same support for my club. (especially given GTFC has just had a 20 game no win streak)


----------



## DanBrown (Apr 14, 2018)

I think GTFC will be at Blundell Park forever


----------



## dessiato (Apr 14, 2018)

DanBrown said:


> I think GTFC will be at Blundell Park forever


Me too. But given their recent performance (but currently 1-0 up in today's game) I wonder if they'll survive long term.


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 15, 2018)

What’s the latest with our good friends Meadow? My concern is they are playing the long game hoping to kick the fuss into the long grass (bit like the pitch at the moment from what I saw today!).


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 15, 2018)

dessiato said:


> Me too. But given their recent performance (but currently 1-0 up in today's game) I wonder if they'll survive long term.



I don't think current performance is a guide to long term survival tbh. Grimsby have a long history and I'm sure they'll be around for years. I think they did overperform for quite a few years though until fairly recently and that might be hard to recapture.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 15, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> What’s the latest with our good friends Meadow? My concern is they are playing the long game hoping to kick the fuss into the long grass (bit like the pitch at the moment from what I saw today!).


I keep following this thread and anything on Twitter. Any time there's something that I can rattle at their cage I send it to them, or post it/re post it on Twitter. I hope that by continuing to irritate them they'll, sooner rather than later, will start to want to do something to improve their position.


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 15, 2018)

dessiato said:


> I keep following this thread and anything on Twitter. Any time there's something that I can rattle at their cage I send it to them, or post it/re post it on Twitter. I hope that by continuing to irritate them they'll, sooner rather than later, will start to want to do something to improve their position.



Just wondered what’s the latest with the council, and mediation as promised by the Sports Minister? I know the wheels turn slowly in government.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 15, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> Just wondered what’s the latest with the council, and mediation as promised by the Sports Minister? I know the wheels turn slowly in government.



The council have made them an offer which Meadow have so far failed to acknowledge was the latest I know.


----------



## petee (Apr 16, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> Meadow Partners



I'll be out with a one-man picket


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 16, 2018)

Joe Copping | Freelance | Property Week

surely not same Joe Copping- Meadow partnership - uk legal ???


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 16, 2018)

*Joe Copping*
DIRECTOR – HEAD OF UK LEGAL

Mr. Copping is a Director – Head of UK Legal in the London Office of Meadow Partners and is responsible for the project management and property operations of real estate assets in London.

Mr. Copping qualified as a solicitor in 2002. Prior to joining Meadow Partners, Mr. Copping worked at Blake Morgan LLP and Taylor Wessing LLP in London, where he advised Meadow on numerous transactions. Mr. Copping has significant experience in all aspects of commercial property transactions in the United Kingdom.

Mr. Copping obtained a law degree with honours from Warwick University in 1998.


----------



## gnar182 (Apr 16, 2018)

_redacted_.


----------



## YTC (Apr 17, 2018)

That is the very same Mr Copping. No wonder BM got MR's work...


----------



## EDC (Apr 17, 2018)

MR’s dirty work to be exact.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 17, 2018)

I guess we should be talking about the new planning proposal put in today. I suspect meadow have well and truly burnt their bridges though. 

https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/cdn.webfactore.co.uk/sr_686720.pdf


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 17, 2018)

More of the same.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 17, 2018)

Fingers said:


> I guess we should be talking about the new planning proposal put in today. I suspect meadow have well and truly burnt their bridges though.
> 
> https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/cdn.webfactore.co.uk/sr_686720.pdf


Meadow can fuck right off. Weasel words from weasel McDaniel and his disgusting henchman "Igor" Bennison.


----------



## BrandNewGuy (Apr 17, 2018)

Is it on the Southwark planning website?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 17, 2018)

When do we get to object? To that and every meadow proposed develoment ever in London. 

Does anyone hold grudges longer than football fans?


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 17, 2018)

Does this proposal include a stadium, can’t really see from the pictures?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 17, 2018)

Is that some kind of mini pitch on top of the clubhouse?.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 17, 2018)

Not even close to being acceptable, the facilities are far to small, and the guff in their letter about having favourable responses from Southwark and the GLA is pure self delusional bullshit. Fuck 'em, time to get as many people as possible objecting to the plans.


----------



## EDC (Apr 17, 2018)

Why are they offering to renovate and enhance the plastic pitch when this is the location of the new stadium?

A sweetener for the council to avoid building a new one?


----------



## Noss (Apr 17, 2018)

EDC said:


> Why are they offering to renovate and enhance the plastic pitch when this is the location of the new stadium?
> 
> A sweetener for the council to avoid building a new one?



It’s gone down well with Peter John to be fair


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 17, 2018)

couldn't ask for a better response from the Council leader
bar a few F's and that was unlikely


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 17, 2018)

It’s not on Southwark’s planning portal as it hasn't been lodged as an official application afaik. It’s a pre-app. Why Meadow have decided to publicise it, despite not having lodged an application, is an interesting question.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 17, 2018)

Pollard Thomas Edwards are the Architects on the drawings. 

PTEarchitects (@PTEarchitects) on Twitter


----------



## BrandNewGuy (Apr 18, 2018)

dcdulwich said:


> It’s not on Southwark’s planning portal as it hasn't been lodged as an official application afaik. It’s a pre-app. Why Meadow have decided to publicise it, despite not having lodged an application, is an interesting question.


But have Meadow decided to publicise it? Where has this come from, apart from possibly a Google search?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 18, 2018)

BrandNewGuy said:


> But have Meadow decided to publicise it? Where has this come from, apart from possibly a Google search?



Their website


----------



## blueheaven (Apr 18, 2018)

Does this still involve developing on MOL?


----------



## Roger D (Apr 18, 2018)

It's a pre-app so a lot of details have yet to be decided. Looking at what has been published all we can really say is that they are only applying to build on the current pitch (so no MOL impact if my understanding on what is MOL is correct) and are offering a Section 106 contribution towards developing the old astro (which is where MOL rules will kick in.) They will not be directly involved in the astro re-development as it stands. 

As such it is unlikely Southwark will be able to rule out any formal planning application along these lines on MOL grounds. Hopefully their Local Plan has tied the ground down well enough that provides reasons to reject it. (Peter John's tweet suggests he thinks that is the case and that certainly seemed to be the intention last time the Local Plan was revised.) The Local Plan is now absolutely crucial. There has to be a legal framework to reject a planning application and it is the Local Plan that could, hopefully will, provide that framework.

Pre-apps are pretty standard in the planning world as you can knock up a cheaper plan and consult with local planners, local residents and anyone else you want to without the expense of drawing up full plans. It's not a shock that they have done this. Given one of the main reasons their last attempt failed was the MOL rules they were always going to come back to the table with an application that didn't touch MOL and that was always going to be bad news for DHFC if they manage to get it through.


----------



## blueheaven (Apr 18, 2018)

Can you just imagine the shit, bare-minimum facilities the club will end up with if these nasty sods are left to plan it. They cannot be allowed to destroy our existing stadium.


----------



## Roger D (Apr 18, 2018)

If Meadow get away with this I wouldn't expect them to be involved in the new stadium. They will just pay a Section 106 offering to Southwark. It would then be up to Southwark whether or not that is used to build a new football ground. Meadow would almost certainly cease to be involved the day they hand over any flats they manage to build.

Southwark will have been expecting this, I'm sure they will have anticipated this move and the fact they were reviewing the Local Plan when this all blew up is rather helpful as they should, and probably did, use that opportunity to review what level of protection the site of the current ground had. The fact car park has been identified for development in the Local Plan strongly suggests the ground is zoned off in some format, hopefully basically saying they'd welcome a good development on the car park but that you have next to no chance of building on the pitch area. I seem to remember YTC posting extracts from the proposed plan that looked pretty solid.

Time to read the Local Plan.......

Edited to add that rules around MOL would still apply to any proposed ground on the astroturf. As such, if Sadiq Khan is still Mayor and truth be told probably the same would be true of his successor, I'd suggest the astroturf site is unlikely to suitable for conversion to a ground of stature DHFC would need irrespective of the financing of the ground.


----------



## crocustim (Apr 18, 2018)

Looks like they are proposing to build a clubhouse at the western edge and turn the Astro turf into the playing pitch. Similar to last application but  no sign of any terraces though or retaining wall probably due to MOL protection. Also they don't sodding own most the land covered by the stadium (as opposed to the clubhouse ) to be able to talk so magnanimously about giving  the stadium to Southwark for "nil consideration".


----------



## Roger D (Apr 18, 2018)

The fact this is pre-app and that they are not submitting a planning application for a ground explains the lack of terracing / retaining wall etc. They are purely working towards a development on the current pitch at this stage and offering a Section 106 payment that could be used towards the ground. However, building any terracing or wall on the MOL land would be highly problematic in planning terms. Frankly I'd suggest the new ground offering is smoke and mirrors. If the pitch is built on I am far from certain that any new ground will be built on Green Dale. In planning terms that is close to no go and the Mayor of London has an electoral mandate to block development on MOL so even if Southwark passed it - frankly unlikely - I think it would be blocked by the Mayor's Office.

Put simply, don't worry about what sort of stadium would be put there. Focus on making sure any planning application to build on the pitch is rejected.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Apr 18, 2018)

Why didn't Meadow try a revised version like this when the first application collapsed rather than going mental and destroying any trust or relationships that they might of had at the time? Surely that would have given them a better chance of getting a development through? Now no-one trusts them and can see them for what they are, heartless money driven scumbags.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 18, 2018)

Is this Meadows last throw of the dice ??
why submit this when surely they realise will be rejected straight out
maybe too please those in New York who ask what is UK arm of Meadows doing ? to bring in the money

is this pre apps just a cheap option to keep the pressure up on Southwark Council - before appealing to Housing Minister - we want to build houses ....but.....


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm no planning expert but I've assumed the mention in the Meadow letter of there being no cost to the taxpayer is just playing politics. Clumsily.


----------



## YTC (Apr 18, 2018)

Little thread here.


----------



## Radical-Cliff (Apr 18, 2018)

....


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 18, 2018)

YTC said:


> Little thread here.



Given the bull revealed in the above, and the RIBA states in its code of practice for Architects that:
1.2 Chartered Practices should not be a party to any statement which they know to be untrue, misleading, unfair to others or contrary to their own professional knowledge. 

Any milage in this do you think Al Crane  for embarrassing the Architects?


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 18, 2018)

It's as if they think that saying something ridiculous with enough force and conviction will make everyone else roll over and let them have what they want. They also give a figure of 224 homes, which is a lot more than the 155 in the previous application.

Can the council still press ahead with the CPO, or does that have to go on hold until this new application from Meadow runs it's course, potentially delaying our return to Champion Hill by another year or more?


----------



## YTC (Apr 18, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> It's as if they think that saying something ridiculous with enough force and conviction will make everyone else roll over and let them have what they want. They also give a figure of 224 homes, which is a lot more than the 155 in the previous application.
> 
> Can the council still press ahead with the CPO, or does that have to go on hold until this new application from Meadow runs it's course, potentially delaying our return to Champion Hill by another year or more?



I can imagine this would become another non determined application. It's more about A) trying to get more money out of the council in curent negotiations and B) if they fail having some evidence in their 'favour' when it comes to CPO. Multi-faceted move from them, without being too complimentary, one of the smartest things they've done so far.

However, in my opinion, both roads lead to the same destination. DHFC back at Champion Hill.


----------



## blueheaven (Apr 18, 2018)

I'd suggest we start giving @PTEarchitects the same social media treatment that was given to Blake Edwards - that seemed to have a real impact.

Investec's shirt sponsorship of England Hockey is also an interesting avenue to direct some pressure towards.


----------



## blueheaven (Apr 18, 2018)

Interesting status update from Peter John on Twitter:



Are we to take it from this that he's had some sort of response from Meadow to his earlier tweet where he (brilliantly) asked if they were stupid or just nasty?


----------



## YTC (Apr 18, 2018)

blueheaven said:


> Interesting status update from Peter John on Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we to take it from this that he's had some sort of response from Meadow to his earlier tweet where he (brilliantly) asked if they were stupid or just nasty?




We can safely assume they weren't happy about it.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 18, 2018)

YTC said:


> We can safely assume they weren't happy about it.


Good. I'm bloody furious about everything they're doing to ruin our club.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Apr 19, 2018)

Just checked this morning and I can confirm that Meadow Residential are still cunts


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 20, 2018)

Camberwell born & bred Dulwich Hamlet FC fan, launches lone protest outside Meadow Partners (New York) headquarters.

The company that kicked the 125 year old club out of its Champion Hill home.


----------



## pitchfork (Apr 23, 2018)

Any updates on our ground situation?


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 23, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> Any updates on our ground situation?


Doubt anything can happen until after local authority elections on 3rd May.


----------



## YTC (Apr 24, 2018)

Ground situation same as before. We'll let people know if/when anything changes.


----------



## blueheaven (Apr 27, 2018)

What happened to the Government's pledge to step in and mediate? Did anything ever happen with that?


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 27, 2018)

blueheaven said:


> What happened to the Government's pledge to step in and mediate? Did anything ever happen with that?


That was only 6 weeks ago and dependent on Southwark Council being unable to persuade Meadow to resolve the situation sensibly. I would imagine that scenario would take a bit longer than that to play out .


----------



## YTC (Apr 27, 2018)

DCMS have a small team working on this, but it's dependant on ongoing negotiations. These wheels do not turn quickly.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 27, 2018)

DCMS? I'm guessing Department for Culture, Media and Sport....but I'm not not everyone will realise this. Thanks for the update, but full names would make it easier to follow.


----------



## YTC (Apr 27, 2018)

LMGTFY


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 27, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> DCMS? I'm guessing Department for Culture, Media and Sport....but I'm not not everyone will realise this. Thanks for the update, but full names would make it easier to follow.


Or alternatively, people who are interested and are already online because they're on here, could use an internet search engine for themselves? Knowledge is power!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 27, 2018)

Pink Panther said:


> Or alternatively, people who are interested and are already online because they're on here, could use an internet search engine for themselves? Knowledge is power!


That is true, but it only takes a second more to type something in full once, then use the initials. Surely it's good not to use 'jargon' when trying to be informative?


----------



## Northants Dal (Apr 27, 2018)

Mishi, he didn't have to reply at all... he was being helpful!


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Apr 27, 2018)

Was rather hoping meadow might have put a bid in to build a few homes where Wembley stadium currently stands by.now, and let go of champion.hill.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 27, 2018)

Northants Dal said:


> Mishi, he didn't have to reply at all... he was being helpful!


I'm not disputing that, nor looking for a fucking argument. All I was doing was simply saying that it might be helpful if anyone typed out the full name of something to save some scratching their heads, that's all! Good grief!


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Apr 27, 2018)

DCMS - Department for Clearing up Meadow's Shit ?


----------



## Northants Dal (Apr 27, 2018)

No big deal Mishi, see you tomorrow mate


----------



## clog (Apr 27, 2018)

It’s actually now the Department for Digital, Culture, Media and Sport. Not that anyone gives three fucks.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2018)

clog said:


> It’s actually now the Department for Digital, Culture, Media and Sport. Not that anyone gives three fucks.


I give 2.46 fucks.


----------



## Taper (Apr 28, 2018)

It is both DCMS and the Department for Digital, Culture, Media and Sport. Digital was added at the last rehuffle, but the acronym remained the same. The D I suppose now represents a different word. 

These things are important


----------



## clog (Apr 28, 2018)

Taper said:


> It is both DCMS and the Department for Digital, Culture, Media and Sport. Digital was added at the last rehuffle, but the acronym remained the same. The D I suppose now represents a different word.
> 
> These things are important


Spot the civil servant.


----------



## Taper (May 4, 2018)

Ex!


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (May 7, 2018)

The fucking  irony.  If meadow hadn't excluded us from champion hill , and today's game had been played there, more than 300 people who witnessed the historic events would not have got in to do so !!!!


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 8, 2018)

Really enjoyed the fuck you Meadow chant at full time yesterday


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

Meadow really are fucking filth. 



> Most importantly, Meadow have no intention of letting Dulwich back into Champion Hill under current circumstances. Only if Southwark support their new application will they consider it, but there is almost no chance of that. Each side still accuses the other of holding the club hostage as leverage. Which means that, short of an unexpected change of heart from either Southwark or Meadow, there is little chance of Dulwich playing National League South football at their true home any time soon.



Dulwich Hamlet secure historic promotion but fight for future continues


----------



## blueheaven (May 9, 2018)

Interesting the bit in that article about Meadow having no intention of letting the club back in - does that mean they've dropped their pretence of "they can come back whenever they like".


----------



## Pink Panther (May 9, 2018)

blueheaven said:


> Interesting the bit in that article about Meadow having no intention of letting the club back in - does that mean they've dropped their pretence of "they can come back whenever they like".


Meadow have been speaking with forked tongue for the last 6 months. I don't trust them as far as I can throw them. Although had that horrible pipsqueak McDaniel been on Goose Green roundabout on Monday night I reckon I could have summoned the strength to throw  him under a 185 bus!


----------



## Radical-Cliff (May 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Meadow really are fucking filth.
> 
> 
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet secure historic promotion but fight for future continues



Capital F and lower case m. 
“meadow really are Fucking Flith” I have more respect for those words than meadow. Cunts


----------



## mrs quoad (May 10, 2018)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I'm not disputing that, nor looking for a fucking argument. All I was doing was simply saying that it might be helpful if anyone typed out the full name of something to save some scratching their heads, that's all! Good grief!


Department for Culture, Media and Sport


----------



## pitchfork (May 17, 2018)

All a bit quiet on this front, any updates, I know the wheels of power turn slowly?


----------



## editor (May 17, 2018)

pitchfork said:


> All a bit quiet on this front, any updates, I know the wheels of power turn slowly?


In Private Eye!


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2018)

More power to his elbow!

Southwark leader becomes chairman of London boroughs – South London News


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 13, 2018)

This is encouraging:
Football Association and government to launch stadium ownership review


----------



## dcdulwich (Jun 13, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> This is encouraging:
> Football Association and government to launch stadium ownership review


Very much so. It was an undertaking made by Sports Minister, Tracey Crouch, in her response to Helen Hayes MP in the Dulwich Hamlet debate.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 17, 2018)

Dulwich Hamlet fans tweet pics from Meadow HQ in New York
100 days in exile (today)

Big thanks to those involved
 @katrinaradams
@mbird_makes


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2018)

Posted the Supporters' Trust statement on Buzz 

Dulwich Hamlet’s ground eviction and their vile landlords, Meadow Residential – update


----------



## Al Crane (Jun 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Posted the Supporters' Trust statement on Buzz
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet’s ground eviction and their vile landlords, Meadow Residential – update



Thanks Mike.

Would you be able to add the hyperlink to the letter in your article too please?


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2018)

Al Crane said:


> Thanks Mike.
> 
> Would you be able to add the hyperlink to the letter in your article too please?


I already have - 


> The Dulwich Hamlet Supporters’ Trust have made a statement about the current situation, which we’ve reproduced in full below:


----------



## Al Crane (Jun 21, 2018)

editor said:


> I already have -



I meant in the second paragraph of the article where it says “you can read our letter here”


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2018)

Al Crane said:


> I meant in the second paragraph of the article where it says “you can read our letter here”


Ah yes - oop - gotcha! Done


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## pinknblue (Jun 27, 2018)

Have Southwark started the compulsory repurchase yet? It's pretty obvious Meadow are never going to cooperate so it's time to get going with this if it's not already started.


----------



## dcdulwich (Jun 28, 2018)

pinknblue said:


> Have Southwark started the compulsory repurchase yet? It's pretty obvious Meadow are never going to cooperate so it's time to get going with this if it's not already started.


The CPO procedure, if it is triggered, would have to be the subject of a further decision by Southwark Council’s Cabinet. 
It’s not a quick fix.


----------



## BrandNewGuy (Jun 28, 2018)

I think the first step from here, as it does appear to be an impasse, would be for the government-appointed mediator to step in, as promised by the Sports Minister. If that goes nowhere, then I believe steps would be taken for a CPO.


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jun 28, 2018)

Time to email, tweet and call Tracey Crouch!


----------



## dcdulwich (Jun 28, 2018)

Jimbob73 said:


> Time to email, tweet and call Tracey Crouch!


The Council, Club, Trust and MP will make the case to her. It’s for ‘us’ to provide the evidence upon which she can make the decision to follow through on her pledge to appoint a mediator if it becomes necessary.


----------



## SDE (Jun 30, 2018)

Several pages on our plight and the history of the ground in the latest issue of Groundtastic.


----------

